# Flowtrail Sasbachwalden



## shield (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Baden Württemberger/Schwarzwäldler!


Ich denke es haben schon einige mitbekommen, aber ich wollte hier einfach mal eine Diskussion starten, was die MTB Arena Sasbachwalden angeht. Mit gutem Vorbild arbeitet der dortige Verein.

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von rund ums Rad:
http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/flowtrailstrecke-sasbachwalden/


Was meint Ihr dazu?
ich freu mich ja schon drauf dort mal hinzufahren...


----------



## Bowl (25. Mai 2015)

Finde ich super! Leider weit weg von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0h (25. Mai 2015)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Eröffnung, da ich in der Gegend eh immer unterwegs bin.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## arise (26. Mai 2015)

Verfolge eure arbeit schon seit monaten.....wann wird denn da die Eröffnung sein ? Und wie hab ich das mit dem shuttle zu verstehen ?


----------



## amerryl (26. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu?
> ich freu mich ja schon drauf dort mal hinzufahren...



Es darf jeder auch vor der Eröffnung gerne mal kommen und die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen.
So lernt man die Strecke bis ins Detail kennen.


----------



## arise (26. Mai 2015)

sind den schon die bauanträge durch für die zwei geplanten sachen ? denke das könnte sich etwas ziehen.....freu mich auf jedenfall auf ne anständige eröffnung !!!!!


----------



## black soul (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## shield (26. Mai 2015)

das hört sich ja geil an wenn man mal mithelfen darf.
sollte man sich direkt beim mtb verein melden?


----------



## amerryl (26. Mai 2015)

Auf der Website gibt es eine Kalender, in dem die Bautermine eingetragen werden.
Kalender
Also der nächste 13.06.
Es gibt auch eine geschl. facebook Gruppe wo man sich hinzufügen
lassen kann. Am besten hier mal nachfragen zwecks Aufnahme in die
Gruppe.


----------



## R1ck3s (27. Mai 2015)

Die Eröffnung des ersten Flowtrails mit etwa 4 km Länge ist auf Ende August geplant. Die Strecke soll danach noch verlängert werden, wenn mit den Bauanträgen und den Grundstückseigentümern alles geregelt ist. Alles weitere ist bisher noch in der Planung...
...auf der Homepage des Vereins wird regelmäßig über die neusten Aktivitäten und Fortschritte berichtet.
http://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0h (15. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von der Strecke:

Es heißt von diversen Personen die schon auf der Strecke waren, dass die Kurven ziemlich/zu eng sind für ein DH, doch sonst soll es ganz gut sein


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. September 2015)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin neu in der Region, um genau zu sagen bin ich nach Offenburg zum Studium gezogen. Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht ob ich mit dem Rad, dem Auto oder per ÖPNV mal nach Sasbachwalden komme aber von dem Vorgeschmack kann ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen !)

Kommt zufällig auch jemand von Euch aus OG oder halbwegs dicht dass man Gesellschaft auf der Fahrt hat oder Fahrgemeinschften bilden kann?

Hoffentlich schaff ich es mit meinen breiten Lenkern ;D (770 ist beim AM der schmalste sonst 800 / 820)

Viel Spaß am Wochenende, ich richte meine neue Wohnug mal zu Ende ein und hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar Wochenenden an denen die Strecke befahrbar bleibt - weil ich geh davon aus, dass bei Schnee und Eis alles gesperrt ist, oder?

beste Grüße vom Neuen =]


----------



## m0h (18. September 2015)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu in der Region, um genau zu sagen bin ich nach Offenburg zum Studium gezogen. Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht ob ich mit dem Rad, dem Auto oder per ÖPNV mal nach Sasbachwalden komme aber von dem Vorgeschmack kann ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen !)
> 
> ...



Keine Angst wegen dem Lenker ich komme mit meinem 810er überall durch. So viel ich weiß ist die Strecke über den Winter gesperrt, aus Naturschutzgründen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. September 2015)

Sehr schönes opening heute,Strecke hat mir gut gefallen,wenn auch etwas matschig . Richtig klasse was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt . Anfahrt aus KA hat sich sehr gelohnt!!!
Und das Beste,die MonsterQ á la Martin lebt  auch noch!!!


----------



## m0h (19. September 2015)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sehr schönes opening heute,Strecke hat mir gut gefallen,wenn auch etwas matschig . Richtig klasse was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt . Anfahrt aus KA hat sich sehr gelohnt!!!
> Und das Beste,die MonsterQ á la Martin lebt  auch noch!!!



Fahrbar matschig oder wie sind die Bedingungen denn auf dem Trail? Ich will morgen auch mal vorbei schauen, und frage mich nun ob es sich überhaupt lohnt wenn die Strecke jetzt schon in einem kritischen Zustand ist.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. September 2015)

Als kritisch würde ich sie noch nicht bezeichnen,sind aber  schon  gegen 14Uhr gefahren und da hats nochmal ordentlichangefangen zu regnen.Lohnt sich aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (20. September 2015)

die Strecke ist schon gut matschig, man und das bike sieht danach aus wie sau, aber macht trotzdem spaß!
hinfahren hat sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## Luneec (20. September 2015)

verdammmt erst heute über diesen thread gestolpert. Habe gelesen hier kommen einige aus Karlsruhe? hättet ihr intress an fahrgemeinschaften oder gesellschaft beim bahn fahren?


----------



## bikandy (20. September 2015)

Wie schaust denn mit dem Shutteln unter der Woche aus, besteht da auch eine Möglichkeit oder bin ich gänzlich auf "Muskelkraft" angewiesen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. September 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Wie schaust denn mit dem Shutteln unter der Woche aus, besteht da auch eine Möglichkeit oder bin ich gänzlich auf "Muskelkraft" angewiesen?


Muskelkraft, ca. 30Min Auffahrt. Shuttlen ist am WE ist auch mit dem Bus ab Achern Bahnhof inkl Fahhrad möglich.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. September 2015)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sehr schönes opening heute,Strecke hat mir gut gefallen,wenn auch etwas matschig . Richtig klasse was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt . Anfahrt aus KA hat sich sehr gelohnt!!!
> Und das Beste,die MonsterQ á la Martin lebt  auch noch!!!



Aber sowas von


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. September 2015)




----------



## Simon Katsch (21. September 2015)

dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Und ich, obwohl ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Solid-Bikes-Stand extra nach Sasbachwalden gefahren(2,5 Std.) bin um das Magix probe zu fahren, werde wenn wieder so etwas stattfindet wieder kommen weil die Strecke richtig Laune macht und die Stimmung sehr angenehm war.

Grüße vom Bodensee

Simon


----------



## Gurgel (21. September 2015)

Kanns auch nur empfehlen. Wir kamen am Sonntag zwar erst spät und es hat nur noch zu drei Fahrten gereicht, die haben sich aber allemal gelohnt. Richtig gute Arbeit gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

kann mir jemand ne Tour in der Gegend empfehlen, mit Schlussabfahrt auf dem Flowtrail ??
gerne auch GPX Track,

danke vorab


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. September 2015)

Da wendest Du Dich am besten an den Leiter unserer Tourensparte Peter Graap, der hilft Dir sicher gerne weiter.

http://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/verein/projektleiter/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (11. Oktober 2015)

War heute bei dem tollen Wetter auch unterwegs auf dem Trail. 
Echt erstklassig was da entstanden ist. Hut ab !
Und eine gute Beschilderung ist auch vorhanden. Gefällt mir wirklich sehr. War sicher nicht das letzte Mal dort unterwegs.


----------



## amerryl (5. Dezember 2015)

so jetzt ist leider erstmal eine Weile "Schicht im Schacht".
Bitte respektiert die Sperrung in unser aller Interesse!
Die Sperrung für diesen Zeitraum war Voraussetzung zur Genehmigung der Strecke.
Wie beim Bau haben wir auch bei der Sperrung alles gegeben. D.h. es macht
seit heute sicher keinen Spaß mehr. 
Auf ein Neues im kommenden Jahr, man sieht sich


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
ist der Pumptrack in der Zeit auch gesperrt?


----------



## amerryl (8. Dezember 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Servus,
> ist der Pumptrack in der Zeit auch gesperrt?


Ja der ist auch zu, das ist alles noch viel zu weich und macht so kaum Spaß und würde deshalb auch schnell wieder beschädigt werden. Die Bitte an  Alle, habt noch ein bisschen Geduld ;-)


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar! Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Hoschy (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo amerryl, 

als ich Mitte November vor Ort war  meinte beim shutteln jemand dass die Strecke kommendes Jahr erweitert werden würde. Ist das nur ein Gerücht oder kannst Du das eventuell bestätigen?


----------



## amerryl (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Hoschy,
den Herzchen entnehme ich mal, dass es dir gefallen hat. 
Ja, eine Erweiterung ist geplant. Allerdings ist das noch nicht 100% in trockenen Tüchern.
Erstmal ist eine Verbindung zum Pumptrack(Sasbachwalden ) erstrebt. Die gewünschte
Wegführung steht, es fehlt aber noch an der abschließenden Genehmigung.
Das sind teilweise gaaaanz dicke Bretter die da gebohrt werden müssen.
Respekt denen die das verhandeln 
Wenns ganz gut läuft kommt noch ein wirklich großes Teilstück dazu, was aber zur Zeit
echt noch in einem ganz, ganz frühen Stadium ist und momentan eher noch in Richtung Wunschtraum tendiert.
Deshalb möchte ich hierzu auch noch nichts sagen.

Wenn es so weit kommt, oder auch für die Erweiterung und Wartung der Strecke im kommenden Jahr
freuen wir uns über jede helfende Hand .

Mal schauen, auf jeden Fall ist Bewegung in der Gegend.
In Forbach soll ziemlich sicher auch was entstehen, in was für einer Form weiß ich
leider noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Znarf (10. Dezember 2015)

Wirklich tolle Arbeit in Sasbach habt ihr geleistet!

Und bestimmt wird das mit den Genehmigungen auch irgendwann. 

Alles Gute und hoffentlich übersteht alles gut den Winter!


----------



## Hoschy (10. Dezember 2015)

...gerne möchte ich mich Znarf anschließen, sicher eine sehr anstrengende Arbeit verbunden mit viel Zeit/Nerven/Kräfte/etc. Aber dafür eine wunderschöne Strecke als Resultat!

Merci amerryl für Deine ausführliche Antwort, das klingt doch wirklich gut für das kommende Jahr und auf den Pumptrack bin ich schon gespannt. Auch dass bei Forbach etwas entstehen soll ist begrüßenswert, die Region hat so viel Potential...

Habe die Anfahrt aus dem Leonberger Raum echt nicht bereut, und die Gelegenheit genutzt mich bei der örtlichen Winzergenossenschaft einzudecken. Auch der Rostbraten nach dem Ride war spitze. Allen habe ich (ungefragt ;-) den Grund meiner Anreise mitgeteilt  Sofern ich kein Einzelfall bin spricht sich dies im Laufe der Zeit eventuell vor Ort herum, und die dicken Genehmigungsbretter werden irgendwann _hoffentlich _ein bissl dünner. So jedenfalls mein frommer Wunsch...

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (11. Dezember 2015)

Glaub vor zwei wochen war en bericht über Forbach in einer dortigen tageazeitung drinn....soll wohl en kurs werden auf alten ausrangierten wanderwegen und neu angelegten.....hoffe des wird kein gipfeltrail. ..


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Dezember 2015)

... ich freue mich im März hoffentlich dabei sein zu können, wenn Ihr wieder aufmacht, und ich will mich mal mit den Offenburger - MTB Verein in Verbindung setzen, dass ich ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu Euch finde  ... frohe Feiertage und guten Rutsch schon mal 8)


----------



## amerryl (5. März 2016)

Hier der Link zum Programm


----------



## m0h (5. März 2016)

Liegt der Shuttlepreis wieder bei 3€ oder bleibt er bei 4€ bei der "Eröffnung"?


----------



## amerryl (5. März 2016)

Es sind 4€, wobei der Shuttle Betrieb nicht in Vereins Hand liegt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2016)

Wird ab beiden Tagen geshuttled?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (6. März 2016)

Geshuttelt wird an beiden Tagen. Sonntag ist die Strecke während des Staffel Rennen allerdings 1,5h gesperrt. Also am besten anmelden und mitfahren


----------



## Sparkle (18. März 2016)

Edit: Meine Frage hat sich grade erledigt - wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil wie ich festgestellt habe


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (23. März 2016)

Hi zusammen, wollen am kommenden Freitag ein paar Runden am FlowTrail zurücklegen. Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand der Strecke, ist alles komplett befahrbar? BG Ralf


----------



## cervo (24. März 2016)

Hi, der Trail ist befahrbar und der Shuttlebetrieb läuft ab 10.00 Uhr durch den Spinnerhof.
Lediglich der unterste Teil (300m) ist gerade neu gebaut worden und erst am 2./3.4. befahrbar.
VG


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2016)

Wie ist denn der Shuttle-Berieb grundsätzlich organisiert? Wo kann ich denn am schlausten parken, und wo kann ich eine Karte für den Shuttle-Berieb für diesen Samstag kaufen?


----------



## cervo (24. März 2016)

Der Shuttleservice wird vom Team des Spinnerhofes organisiert. Kostet 4,- und wird zukünftig von 10.00 - 17.00 Uhr laufen.
Start ist am Spinnerhof in Sasbachwalden. www.spinnerhof.de
Es müssen sich allerdings 5 Personen für eine Fahrt finden. Er hat zwei Busse und zwei Anhänger. Es können also 16 Personen mit einer Fahrt mit.
Der Shuttleservice kann aber auch jederzeit über das Hotel Spinnerhof gebucht werden.


----------



## Dimi82 (24. März 2016)

Bedeutet das, dass es dann in Zukunft jedes WE oder jeden Tag einen Shuttle Service geben wird, wenn genug Personen vor Ort sind?

Danke schon mal für die Info und super was hier auf die Beine gestellt wurde


----------



## cervo (24. März 2016)

Ja, es wird zukünftig von 1.3.-31.11. am Woe einen Shuttleservice geben. In den Pfingst- und Sommerferien auch unter der Woche und auf Anfrage einer Gruppe auch mal außer der Zeit. Einfach mit den Leuten vom Spinnerhof telefonieren.
Bei schlechter Wetterprognose und damit verbundenere geringerer Nachfrage eben reduziert.


----------



## Dimi82 (24. März 2016)

Top  Vielen Dank für Info


----------



## m0h (24. März 2016)

ralf_knobloch68 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wollen am kommenden Freitag ein paar Runden am FlowTrail zurücklegen. Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand der Strecke, ist alles komplett befahrbar? BG Ralf



Also ich war am Dienstag den 22.03. auf dem Trail unterwegs. Der Obere Teil ist soweit frei, doch teilweise ist die Strecke gut matschig und ausgefahren. Am Hang für die Gleitschirmflieger war eine Stelle nicht befahrbar, durch noch liegenden Schnee aber der rest ist soweit frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (29. März 2016)

Moin Cervo,

besten Dank nochmal für die Info. Waren am Samstag vor Ort, einfach nur geniale Strecke.
Und - es wird immer verfeinert. Freuen uns schon auf den letzten neuen Streckenabschnitt
@ Trail PflegeTeam, besten Dank für euren Samstageinsatz


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. April 2016)

am Minute 23:45 gehts los 
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=2c5988f0-0014-11e6-a0a4-0026b975f2e6


----------



## baschner (8. Mai 2016)

Dicken Daumen hoch für das Team rund um die Strecke 

War am Samstag Nachmittag bei herrlichstem Wetter und Streckenbedingungen dort am Werk. Einfach nur genial. Immer wieder eine Anreise wert.  

Edit: Beim Blick in die Ebene vom Segelfliegergelände meint man gerade "da hinten das Meer" zu sehen


----------



## kRoNiC (17. Mai 2016)

Wollten vielleicht diesen Freitag nach Sasbachwalden, der Bus nimmt dann unter der Woche gar keine Biker mit?


----------



## Hornee (18. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob der Bus unter der Woche überhaupt fährt.
Zumindest steht hier http://www.ortenaulinie.de/,Lde/Startseite/Fahrplan/schwarzwaldhochstraße.html, dass die Freizeitbuslinien 7123 oder 7125 am Samstag und Sonntag Biker mitnehmen.
Ruf doch mal beim Spinnerhof an und frag nach ob die euch shutteln.


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Mai 2016)

Leider konnte mir niemand am Telefon sagen ob die normale Buslinie auch Bikes mitnimmt.
Jetzt gehen wir morgen nach Beerfelden. Schade drum


----------



## shield (19. Mai 2016)

also ich war gestern/vorgestern dort.
scheiss auf shutteln - wer runter will muss auch hoch  mit genügend pausen schaffst du 4 mal am tag würde ich sagen.
ich weiss ja nicht wie fit du bist.


----------



## baschner (20. Mai 2016)

4 mal ? das fuhr ich zuletzt hintereinander mit je 5 minuten pausen pro Run in 3,75 std.   
Kronic meint glaub´ ich auch nicht das Shuttle sondern einen Linienbus um überhaupt mit Bike hinzukommen...


----------



## shield (20. Mai 2016)

@baschner das glaube ich dir 
es ging mir mehr darum wenn man nicht all zu fit ist und sich viel zeit lässt, dann kannst du das 4 mal machen. gerne auch öfters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (11. August 2016)

Gestern auf dem Trail gefunden.
Falls es jemand vermisst kurz melden.


----------



## Thebike69 (13. August 2016)

Hi,
war Heute das erste mal in Sasbachwalde. 
Toller Trail und es war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal
Gute Arbeit von den Erbauern


----------



## w69 (14. August 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/spot-check-alpirsbacher-schwarzwaldtrail-in-sasbachwalden/


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. September 2016)

MTB Wochenende am 24. und 25.9.2016
Programm:
http://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/BS_MTB_WE_2016_rueck.pdf


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. September 2016)

Programm:
http://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/BS_MTB_WE_2016_rueck.pdf


----------



## ketis (10. September 2016)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem shuttle? 

Weil morgen hin und wäre nice to have


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derblubber (10. September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, ich denke da schauen wir durch!


----------



## Hornee (10. September 2016)

ketis schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem shuttle?
> 
> Weil morgen hin und wäre nice to have



Das Shuttle fährt nur am WE ab dem Spinnerhof. Eine Fahrt kostet soweit ich mich erinnere 4,50. Zehnerkarte 40.
Die haben 2 VW-Busse inkl. Anhänger. Sobald genug Leute für einen Bus da sind geht's los. Wartezeit waren bei uns max. 10 Minuten.


----------



## ketis (10. September 2016)

Top dann sollte das morgen ja laufen

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappcommander (12. September 2016)

Gibt´s an dem MTB-Wochenende ende September auch Bike´s zum testen?

Wollte gerne ein paar Kumpels das Biken schmackhaft machen.

Grüße


----------



## TheGoOn (17. September 2016)

Hornee schrieb:


> Das Shuttle fährt nur am WE ab dem Spinnerhof. Eine Fahrt kostet soweit ich mich erinnere 4,50. Zehnerkarte 40.
> Die haben 2 VW-Busse inkl. Anhänger. Sobald genug Leute für einen Bus da sind geht's los. Wartezeit waren bei uns max. 10 Minuten.



Servus, fährt der auch bei bescheidenem Wetter wenn weniger los ist? Würd morgen gern hin, aber wenn kein Shuttel zur verfügung steht ürde ich mir die Anfahrt sparen


----------



## Hornee (17. September 2016)

Soweit ich weiß fährt das Shuttle jedes Wochenende und jeden Feiertag zwischen März und November.
Als wir das letzte Mal dort waren war echt wenig los aber die Shuttles fuhren trotzdem... 
Mit 100%iger Sicherheit kann ich es dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## bikandy (18. September 2016)

... Es müssen sich mind. 5 Personen für eine Fahrt finden, hat man uns dort gesagt.


----------



## amerryl (26. September 2016)

Am kommenden Sonntag den 02.10.16 ist, auf Grund einer Veranstaltung in Sasbachwalden mit Sperrung der Ortsdurchfahrt, KEIN Shuttlebetrieb.
Am Samstag und Montag(Feiertag)wird geshuttelt.


----------



## amerryl (10. Oktober 2016)

Dieses Wochenende haben wir(Bikesport Sasbachwalden ) mehrfach Beschwerden von Seiten des Schwarzwaldvereines erhalten. Die Wanderer haben hier eine rücksichtslose Fahrweise im Bereich des Briefträgerweges angemahnt.
Wir arbeiten eng mit der örtlichen Sektion des Schwarzwaldvereins zusammen und versuchen gemeinsam Konzepte für den MTB Sport zu entwickeln. Wir freuen uns auch sehr, dass wir hier nicht wie in anderen Gegenden auf verschlossene Türen stoßen. Der Traumtrail von der Hornisgrinde zum Schwarzwaldtrail kann nur dann genehmigt werden, wenn wir uns auf dem Trail auch mit Rücksicht begegnen.
Wenn überhaupt, dann werden wir in diesem Bereich Trails zur Doppelnutzung Biker und Wanderer ausweisen können. Es handelt sich hier um uralte Wege, die schon seit zig Jahren von den Leuten des Schwarzwaldvereines / HTV gepflegt werden.

*An die "Helden" dieses Wochenendes:*
Bitte versaut uns unser Projekt nicht durch ein unfreundliches, rücksichtsloses Verhalten rund um die Hornisgrinde. Es steckt sehr viel Zeit und Herzblut in der Streckenerweiterung und diese kann nur gelingen, wenn wir auch das OK vom Schwarzwaldverein und die Akzeptanz bei den Wanderern bekommen.
Zu den üblichen Trailrules müssen wir ja sicher nichts mehr thematisieren...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Oktober 2016)

Nur nochmal für alle die es vergessen haben !!!
http://www.dimb.de/wegeregeln-igstauferland
*DIMB-TrailRules *

*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!*
Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!

*2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*
Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise.

*3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!*
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.

*4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!*
Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!

*5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!*
Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.

*6. Plane im Voraus!*
Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: Denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist dieser Briefträger weg Teil des jetzigen oder des zukünftigen Weges?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amerryl (10. Oktober 2016)

des zukünftigen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Oktober 2016)

Das Genehmigungsverfahren für die *gemeinsame Nutzung* läuft gerade. Da braucht niemand Leute die sich nicht benehmen können.


----------



## DocB (10. Oktober 2016)

Der Briefträgerweg ist doch das extrem verblockte Ding "parallel" zur B500 schräg runter? Wer fährt das freiwillig?
(Ich kann mir vorstellen, mit viel Federweg und vollgepanzert... Dann ordentlich Speed, damit mann nicht in die Löcher fällt.. das ist garantiert gruselig für die Wanderer, die von unten kommen!)


----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> ...Wer fährt das freiwillig?
> (Ich kann mir vorstellen, mit viel Federweg und vollgepanzert... Dann ordentlich Speed, damit mann nicht in die Löcher fällt.. das ist garantiert gruselig für die Wanderer, die von unten kommen!)



Den Weg kann man auch gut mit weniger Federweg oder einem Hardtail und rücksichtsvoller Geschwindigkeit fahren. Das hat nichts mit Geschwindigkeit, Vollpanzerung oder viel Federweg zu tun....nur mit rücksichtslosem Verhalten.


----------



## DocB (10. Oktober 2016)

Jupp, da hast Du recht. Bin ich mal Sa. gefahren, also völlig ungünstige Zeit, und war problemlos. Sind von den Wanderern sogar angefeuert worden.. suche mir nächstes mal aber andereso Zeitfenster.


----------



## _Vader (11. Oktober 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Der Briefträgerweg ist doch das extrem verblockte Ding "parallel" zur B500 schräg runter? Wer fährt das freiwillig?
> (Ich kann mir vorstellen, mit viel Federweg und vollgepanzert... Dann ordentlich Speed, damit mann nicht in die Löcher fällt.. das ist garantiert gruselig für die Wanderer, die von unten kommen!)





DocB schrieb:


> Jupp, da hast Du recht. Bin ich mal Sa. gefahren, also völlig ungünstige Zeit, und war problemlos. Sind von den Wanderern sogar angefeuert worden.. suche mir nächstes mal aber andereso Zeitfenster.



Bist du zwei verschiedene Personen? Erst mal trollen, Federweg und Protektoren mit Rücksichtslosigkeit in einen Topf werfen und dann zurückrudern?


----------



## DocB (11. Oktober 2016)

Nee, sorry, habe mich nur gefragt, wie man es schaffen kann, dort Fussgänger zu verschrecken, wenn man eh Schritttempo fahren muss. Das konnte ich mir nur mit Hochgeschwindigkeitsballern erklären, und das geht aus meiner Sicht dort nur mit nem Dowhiller und entsprechenden Schützern. Ich habe nichts gegen Dowhiller, sorry, mein Kopfkino hat mir da einen Streich gespielt, verstehe die Aufregung wegen Pauschalisierung.
Rücksichtslos kann man auch mit einem Blümchenfahrrad sein. (Liebe Blümchenfahrrad-Besitzer, nicht persönlich gemeint)


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Biker & Buddler,
 am Samstag den 15.10. geht es wieder los, wir verlängern unseren allseits beliebten Alpirsbacher-Schwarzwaldtrail und suchen dafür wieder viele helfende Hände.
Auch Jungmaulwürfe, angehende Tiefbauingenieure, diplomierte Anliegerdesigner, Tablekreateure und Hochgeschwindigkeits-Schubkarrenfahrer heißen wir herzlich wilkommen.
Für Arbeitsgerät & Speis & Drank ist gesorgt!
.....und nicht vergessen "*No dig, no ride*"

*Treffpunkt Samstag der 15.10. um 9:00 Uhr in Sasbachwalden* 
am oberen Parkplatz Grashöhe (jetziger Startpunkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (13. Oktober 2016)

Biken am Samstag trotzdem noch möglich?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Oktober 2016)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Biken am Samstag trotzdem noch möglich?



Ja


----------



## matou (22. Oktober 2016)

amerryl schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende haben wir(Bikesport Sasbachwalden ) mehrfach Beschwerden von Seiten des Schwarzwaldvereines erhalten. Die Wanderer haben hier eine rücksichtslose Fahrweise im Bereich des Briefträgerweges angemahnt.
> Wir arbeiten eng mit der örtlichen Sektion des Schwarzwaldvereins zusammen und versuchen gemeinsam Konzepte für den MTB Sport zu entwickeln. Wir freuen uns auch sehr, dass wir hier nicht wie in anderen Gegenden auf verschlossene Türen stoßen. Der Traumtrail von der Hornisgrinde zum Schwarzwaldtrail kann nur dann genehmigt werden, wenn wir uns auf dem Trail auch mit Rücksicht begegnen.
> Wenn überhaupt, dann werden wir in diesem Bereich Trails zur Doppelnutzung Biker und Wanderer ausweisen können. Es handelt sich hier um uralte Wege, die schon seit zig Jahren von den Leuten des Schwarzwaldvereines / HTV gepflegt werden.
> 
> ...



Und es wäre total geil, wenn sich die Helden rund um die Treppe (an der Trockenmauer) an die Wegführung halten und nicht neue Linien in den weichen Hangboden reinfräsen würden.

Und nein, eure Linien sind nicht cool & toll! Das sind einfach nur banale Chicken/Pussy-Lines!
Wenn ihr die Treppe nicht fahren könnt, dann übt oder schiebt runter und macht nicht den ganzen Hang daneben kaputt. Die Spuren die ich dort heute gesehen habe, geben ein tolles Bild über uns Biker ab...Danke!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Und nein, eure Linien sind nicht cool & toll! Das sind einfach nur banale Chicken/Pussy-Lines!
> Wenn ihr die Treppe nicht fahren könnt, dann übt oder schiebt runter und macht nicht den ganzen Hang daneben kaputt. Die Spuren die ich dort heute gesehen habe, geben ein tolles Bild über uns Biker ab...Danke!



Hab ich das nicht auch schon so ähnlich an anderer Stelle zu einer anderen Stelle geschrieben? Und was war das Ergebnis? Ich wurde in PMs geflamt. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja jetzt auch Post.


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. März 2017)

Morgen jemand dort? Wird geshuttlet?


----------



## amerryl (11. März 2017)

Die Strecke ist offen, Shuttle wie gehabt 
bei genügend Nachfrage, wovon ich morgen ausgehe, fährt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (18. März 2017)

Wo parkt man denn am besten wenn man niht shuttlet? Und ist die Auffahrt zum Trail beschildert?
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## amerryl (18. März 2017)

Man kann oben, am Beginn des Trails, an der Bushaltestelle "Grashöhe" parken
oder unterhalb des Spinnerhof direkt an der Straße. Die Auffahrt ist beschildert.
Gruß
https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Schild-Schwarzwaldtrail.pdf
https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/mtb-strecken/schlossbergtrails/


----------



## madmike85 (23. März 2017)

War heute bei bestem Wetter mit @HansDampf89 da. 
Sehr sehr geil der Trail 
 wir kommen definitiv wieder!


----------



## _Vader (24. März 2017)

Wie ist der Zustand der Strecke, jetzt nach dem Winter, denn so? Eröffnung ist ja erst noch..


----------



## madmike85 (25. März 2017)

Strecke war super, 3-4 matschige kleine Stellen, sonst eher trocken. Grip war sehr gut.

Wann ist denn die Eröffnung?


----------



## amerryl (25. März 2017)

https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/2017/03/mtb-saisoneroeffnung-am-29-30-april/

Gruß


----------



## amerryl (28. April 2017)

Morgen


----------



## Vallenfyre78 (9. Juni 2017)

Holla zusammen 

Ich will morgen das erste mal nach Sasbachwalden und somit auch das erste mal überhaupt sowas wie "bikepark" ... 

Jemand da der Lust hat mir mal die Line zu zeigen ? 
Bin zwar Anfänger aber kein allzu blutiger 

Gibt auch ein  zum Dank 


Wird morgen geshuttelt ? 

Gruß
Daniel

Achja - Protektoren, Fullfacehelm etc ist alles vorhanden


----------



## amerryl (9. Juni 2017)

hey Daniel,
morgen ist schönes Wetter angesagt, d.h. Shuttle wird ziemlich sicher fahren.
Info`s hier per Telefon:
http://spinnerhof.de/kontakt/

Ich hätte dir die Strecke gerne gezeigt, bin aber momentan leider nicht komplett fahrtüchtig 
Schnapp dir einen mit einem Trikot wie einen Beitrag drüber und frag ihn ob er dir die
Strecke zeigen kann.
Prinzipiell ist aber alles kein Problem, fast alle Hindernisse sind abrollbar oder umfahrbar.
Im Zweifelsfall einfach vorher kurz anhalten und anschauen.
Viel Spaß dann 
Gruß


----------



## Vallenfyre78 (9. Juni 2017)

Servus .. alles klar so mach ichs 

Und falls von euch jemand einen Typen mit nem Orbea Rallon in Türkis sieht <--- it´s me .. gerne ansprechen und hallo sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (9. Juni 2017)

servus. morgen wird geshuttelt, aber es sollten immer mind. 5 Leute sein. Die Strecke ist nicht krass. bei der ersten Abfahrt ruhig bissle sachter und dann kannst loslegen. nen DH Bike ist zu viel des guten, nen gutes Enduro passt, aber ich war auch schon mit nem Trail Hardtail da und hatte meinen Spaß.
Bin morgen allerdings nicht da


----------



## Hornee (9. Juni 2017)

Servus!
Ich hab fest vor morgen auf dem Trail zu fahren. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht 100% sagen ob und vorallem wann.
Ich hoffe auch auf Shuttle da meine Kondition sonst keine 2te Abfahrt mehr zulässt


----------



## Vallenfyre78 (9. Juni 2017)

Heheh ich bin so lange da wie es meine Kondition zulässt und die ist garnicht soo übel


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (19. Juni 2017)

Moin ihr Buwe, gibts irgendwo nen günstig gelegenen Campingplatz von dem man recht zügig zum Start/Ende des Trails kommt?


----------



## Hornee (19. Juni 2017)

Ich denke der einzige der da in Frage kommt ist der direkt in Sasbachwalden.
Am Start des Trails ist ein Parkplatz aber ich weiß nicht ob man da campen darf


----------



## schnellmued (11. Juli 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buwe, gibts irgendwo nen günstig gelegenen Campingplatz von dem man recht zügig zum Start/Ende des Trails kommt?


Hallo 
etwas weiter im Tal gibt es 2 CPs. Sasbach/Graesselmuehle und Achern. War auf beiden noch nicht da ich direkt um die Ecke wohne  Wildcampen gibt es auch ein paar Parkplaetze weiter oben am Berg.
mfg
schnellmued


----------



## Badenser (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Erweiterung des Trails aus,ist da schon was offiziell freigegeben??
Werde vorraussichtlich am Feiertag Vorort sein.


----------



## cervo (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
die Erweiterung von der B500 ist gestern fertig geworden. Es fehlt nur noch das Rettungsleitsystem und die Abnahme durch die Versicherung. 
Bald ist es soweit.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Oktober 2017)

Dann muss ich das Jahr doch noch hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

cervo schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Erweiterung von der B500 ist gestern fertig geworden. Es fehlt nur noch das Rettungsleitsystem und die Abnahme durch die Versicherung.
> Bald ist es soweit.


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

cervo schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Erweiterung von der B500 ist gestern fertig geworden. Es fehlt nur noch das Rettungsleitsystem und die Abnahme durch die Versicherung.
> Bald ist es soweit.


Moin....hast du mal ne Karte vom neuen Streckenabschnitt?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## DocB (2. Oktober 2017)

Großartig! Toll! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Dank - ist ja alles ohne Eintritt..!  
Trotzdem und bitte ohne Druck zu verstehen: ist von ganz oben runter immer noch eine Option?


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Großartig! Toll! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Dank - ist ja alles ohne Eintritt..!
> Trotzdem und bitte ohne Druck zu verstehen: ist von ganz oben runter immer noch eine Option?


Frage:......."ist von ganz oben runter immer noch eine Option?" ist die Erweiterung fertig? - wo wäre nun der Start?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## DocB (2. Oktober 2017)

Der neue Start ist da, wo von der B500 die Straße nach Sasbach abgeht. Von oben wäre die Hornisgrinde.


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Der neue Start ist da, wo von der B500 die Straße nach Sasbach abgeht. Von oben wäre die Hornisgrinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

ralf_knobloch68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 649493




grob die Richtung, oder?


----------



## matou (2. Oktober 2017)

Schaut doch einfach mal auf opencyclemaps...da sieht mans exakt:

http://opencyclemap.org/?zoom=15&lat=48.61351&lon=8.17572&layers=B0000


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (2. Oktober 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Schaut doch einfach mal auf opencyclemaps...da sieht mans exakt:
> 
> http://opencyclemap.org/?zoom=15&lat=48.61351&lon=8.17572&layers=B0000


besten Dank ;-)


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2017)

ist die erweiterte Strecke jetzt schon freigegeben? Noch fährt ja das Shuttle bis Ende Oktober .. ;-))


----------



## m0h (4. Oktober 2017)

cervo schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Erweiterung von der B500 ist gestern fertig geworden. Es fehlt nur noch das Rettungsleitsystem und die Abnahme durch die Versicherung.
> Bald ist es soweit.



einfach mal hochscrollen wäre ja auch zu viel verlangt


----------



## Wooly (6. Oktober 2017)

Mein Frage ging in Richtung "Abnahme der Versicherung", also ob die Strecke schon offiziell befahren werden kann respektive ob das von den Sasbachern schon gewünscht/toleriert wird. Ich finde es super, was die da auf die Beine stellen, und wie der Verein es schafft mit der Gemeinde zu kooperieren, also kann man ja mal Fragen ob man unter Umständen jemandem Stress bereitet, wenn man vor der "offiziellen" Eröffnung fährt ... ;-)


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Samstag den Trail fahren, ich hätte aber gerne eine längere Tour drumrum gemacht und die Abfahrt dann zum Schluß genossen.
Hat denn jemand einen GPX für so ca. 800hm und 40-50km für mich ? 
Wäre klasse und danke schon mal im Voraus.

Grüßlis


----------



## Ortenauer (10. Oktober 2017)

servus,

schau mal ob das was ist, Startpunkt ist allerdings Renchen

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...enter-sasbachwalden/17453673/#dmdtab=oax-tab1

Gruß


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Oktober 2017)

Suppi, danke,  sieht gut aus. Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf passendes Wetter.


----------



## Ortenauer (10. Oktober 2017)

Wetter soll definitiv gut werden,ich will die Runde am Sonntag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (12. Oktober 2017)

Anscheinend gibt es ja die Panoramalinie, also Bus mit Fahrradanhänger. Machen die das auch unter der Woche, sprich morgen?
Und wie lange dauert ungefähr das Hochfahren für einen durchschnittlich Trainierten?


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2017)

Panoramalinie fährt nur am Wochenende, und auch nur noch bis Ende Oktober.

https://www.bahn.de/suedwestbus/view/angebot/buslinien/panoramalinie.shtml


----------



## Ortenauer (12. Oktober 2017)

Servus,
soviel ich weiß ist der Fahrradanhänger nur am Wochenende in Betrieb


----------



## Nerd (12. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! ☺
Im Flyer der Bahn ist ersichtlich, dass Räder nur am Wochenende mitgenommen werden. Hab's eben gesehen.


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2017)

rechts unten sind die PDF´s mit den genauen Abfahrtszeiten


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Oktober 2017)

Ortenauer schrieb:


> Wetter soll definitiv gut werden,ich will die Runde am Sonntag fahren


Hi, 
bin sie am Samstag gefahren. Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber sehr viel (zuviel) Asphalt.
Der Trail ist suppi, ich dachte nur er wäre etwas länger. (habe mich vorher nicht informiert)
Dennoch ein  für die vielen fleißigen Hände.


----------



## Wooly (16. Oktober 2017)

bist du den (neuen) oberen Teil auch gefahren ?


----------



## Ortenauer (18. Oktober 2017)

Servus,
nee, Kollege mit dem Cyclocrosser wollte ne Tour mit mir fahren,mal schauen ob dieses Jahr das wetter nochmal mitspielt


----------



## amerryl (12. Januar 2018)

So, es ist mal wieder soweit.

Ab diesem Wochenende, Samstag 13.01.2018, wollen wir unserem Trail eine kleine Pause gönnen.
Der *Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail *ist ab dem oben genannten Datum voraussichtlich bis Ende Februar gesperrt.
Wir bitten die Sperrung zu respektieren, auf Grund der witterungsbedingten Einflüsse würden durch weitere Befahrung größere Schäden entstehen, die erhöhten Pflegeaufwand erfordern.

Auch das Bauteam braucht auch mal Pause und bedankt sich für euer Verständnis. 

Leider hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass Schilder aufstellen alleine nicht reicht. Daher werden wir wie bisher dafür sorgen, dass das fahren sicher keinen Spaß macht.

viele Grüße, man sieht sich im März


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo!

Heisst (AB morgen) incl. morgen oder erst Sonntag?

PS: wir ( Freunde + ich) sind davon ausgegangen das er die ganze Zeit zu hatte weil auf dem Schild ( https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Schild-Schwarzwaldtrail.pdf ) 1. Dezember stand. Daher kamen wir nicht. Aber wenn morgen noch möglich wäre dann eventuell doch noch ;-).


----------



## amerryl (12. Januar 2018)

Morgen machen wir die Strecke zu, d.h. Inkl. Samstag


----------



## amerryl (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Leider müssen wir euch und uns ein bisschen vertrösten.
Es wird uns zeitlich nicht reichen, den *Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail *
kommendes Wochenende zu eröffnen.
Wir arbeiten daran, dass wir die Strecke am 10.03.2018 wieder freigeben können.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist nach dem Winter doch einiges zu tun. Sorry

Eventuell ist bis dahin auch die Genehmigung von der Versicherung für den neuen,
oberen Abschnitt von der B500 da.

Wir halten euch hier auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## amerryl (6. März 2018)

Samstag sah es so aus am Aufstieg zum Gleitschirmflieger Hang.
D.h. wir konnten nur freiräumen.
Diese Woche Samstag versuchen wir den Abschnitt ab der Grashöhe wieder
in Ordnung zu bringen.
Ziel ist die Strecke am Sonntag 11.03. wieder zur Befahrung frei zu geben.
Der neue Abschnitt wird bis dahin aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht komplett
schneefrei sein.


----------



## DocB (6. März 2018)

Supidanke, aber auf ein WE kommt es ja auch nicht so an.. (wegduck). 
Mich würde interessieren, wie es langfristig runter in den Ort weiter geht und von der Hornisgrinde aus? Nur aus Interesse, wenn zu nervig, nicht beantworten


----------



## imun (6. März 2018)

Doch, bitte antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (6. März 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> ... wie es langfristig runter in den Ort weiter geht und von der Hornisgrinde aus?



wäre etwas schade für den Spinnerhof oder? Gefällt mir da. Ist auch lecker


----------



## amerryl (6. März 2018)

https://www.miba.tv/videos/d/253820306/diskussionen-um-mountainbiker-in-sasbachwalden-01-02-2018
Betrifft den Abschnitt vom Spinner nach Sasbachwalden. Hört sich mal ganz gut an.
Wann das was wird? Ich denke das dauert noch.
Mit der Hornisgrinde gab es einen kleinen Rückschritt, wir bleiben aber dran. 
Mehr können wir leider aufgrund der noch laufenden Beratungen momentan nicht sagen.
Schlußendlich hängt es auch von der Unterstützung durch weitere Helfer am Streckenbau ab. Mehr Strecke, mehr Aufwand. Mit dem aktuellen Stamm von ca. 10 Leuten die den Streckenbau stemmen wird das schwierig. Wir sind alle selbst begeisterte Biker und würden den einen oder anderen Samstag auch gerne auf dem Rad verbringen. 
Also nichts wie ran an die Schaufel.
No Dig No Ride


----------



## amerryl (7. März 2018)

Ist zwar noch ein Weilchen hin aber schon mal zur Info.
*INFO*


----------



## amerryl (9. März 2018)

es ist soweit, Sonntag, 11.03.18 wird der *Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail* wieder zur Benutzung
freigegeben.
Wir werden beim morgigen Bautermin wieder alles geben um die Strecke möglichst gut
von den Winterschäden zu befreien.
Das Shuttle wird zw. 12:00 und 17:00 fahren,wie bisher, genügend Nachfrage vorausgesetzt.
Der Shuttlebetrieb liegt nicht in unserer Hand, Nachfragen diesbezüglich bitte direkt an den *Spinnerhof.
*
Für das neue Teilstück liegt leider noch keine Genehmigung vor.

Also, viel Spaß, man sieht sich.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. März 2018)

dann gib mal bitte Rückmeldung wenn das neue Stück genehmigt ist, dann lohnt sich die lange Anfahrt.
Wir waren letzten Sommer mal da, wir sind dann auch zwischendurch mal ganz hoch mit dem Bus und von ganz oben runter, das war dann die richtige Länge.


----------



## elus (13. März 2018)

Servus!
Ich schau morgen mal am Trail vorbei und werde gezwungener Maßen ca. drei mal wieder hochkurbeln. Naja irgendwann muss man ja anfangen für die kommende Saison fit zu werden. Ist der Verlauf des neuen Streckenabschnitts auf einer Karte skizziert? Wollte mir mal ein Bild von der Lage machen.

Grüße


----------



## amerryl (14. März 2018)

Den Weg zum neuen Abschnitt kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sparen.
Am Samstag lag oben noch Schnee.
Freigeräumt ist auch noch nicht.
Der Abschnitt ist auch noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (30. März 2018)

Kennt jemand die aktuellen Bedingungen?, wollten am Montag evtl. ein paar Runden drehen. Besten Dank schon mal ....;-))


----------



## amerryl (8. April 2018)

kleines Update:
Der oberste Teil, Start am Parkplatz an der B500, ist durch den Versicherer
freigegeben  und seit gestern auch frei geräumt.
Ganz oben ist es teilweise noch ziemlich naß, die Strecke ist aber schneefrei.





Im unteren Teil nach dem Steinfeld wurde auch umgebaut.
Rechts gibt es eine neue Linie:



Vielleicht besser vorher mal anschauen.


----------



## DocB (8. April 2018)

Ihr seid so toll! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. April 2018)

Top, dank Euch!
Ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2018)

Am 28. sind wir Vor Ort wenn trocken


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. April 2018)

Wir vermissen ein Garmin Navi, verloren um ca. 13 Uhr (15.4 So) ab ca Gleitschirmplatz.
Bitte im Wirtshaus abgeben, es gibt ein Finderlohn


----------



## -tomes- (15. April 2018)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Wir vermissen ein Garmin Navi, verloren um ca. 13 Uhr (15.4 So) ab ca Gleitschirmplatz.
> Bitte im Wirtshaus abgeben, es gibt ein Finderlohn


Wurde gefunden => PM


----------



## h-walk (16. April 2018)

Macht Ihr Euren Event echt am selben Weekend wie MTB Freiburg? Würde gern beides mitnehmen...


----------



## amerryl (20. April 2018)

Es ist angerichtet 
Bis morgen


----------



## amerryl (25. April 2018)

Hammer 
Greg Minnaar rockt den Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail!




https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh_0ymwgBEh/?taken-by=gregminnaar


----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2018)

Dann schau ich mal ob ich am Samstag den Sprung besser hin bekomme.


----------



## amerryl (25. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2018)

So wieder zu Hause, super war es, der obere Teil ist sehr geil geworden auch wenn ich das große Table nicht geschafft habe. 
Wer das packt ist ein Tier


----------



## Don Stefano (29. April 2018)

Ich bin auch am Freitag dort gewesen. Die Sprünge sind wirklich gut gebaut, dass man sich langsam an die richtige Weite rantasten kann. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## amerryl (29. April 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> So wieder zu Hause, super war es, der obere Teil ist sehr geil geworden auch wenn ich das große Table nicht geschafft habe.
> Wer das packt ist ein Tier


Da gibt es schon ein paar


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2018)

Wo parke ich an der B500, um oben einzusteigen? Will mir euer Paradies am Sonntag mal anschauen.

Ist es möglich, oben als "Basis" zu nutzen und nur jeweils abzufahren und dann oben wieder kurz Pause zu machen? Welcher Weg von unten bis ganz hoch ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## amerryl (9. Mai 2018)

Parken kannst du hier, nach dem Abzweig  Richtung Sasbachwalden nächste rechts.




oder direkt an der B500.
Klar kann man auch oben starten.
Der Uphill ist ab Spinnerhof ausgeschildert. Ab der Grashöhe kann man entweder das gebaute Verbindungstück nehmen oder den Forstweg unterhalb. Dann am Ende des "Pfad zwo" links den Wanderweg bis zum Einstieg.
Mittlerweile sollte auch der Radbus wieder fahren, die bequemere Lösung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte auch der Radbus wieder fahren, die bequemere Lösung



Tausend Dank für die Infos.

Der fährt sicher nicht, wenn ich da bin. 

Ist auf deinem Bild auch der Traileinstieg drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (10. Mai 2018)

Der Einstieg ist direkt dort am Parkplatz.
Unter diesem Schild durch 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> ...Ab der Grashöhe kann man entweder das gebaute Verbindungstück nehmen oder den Forstweg unterhalb...



Ah, danke! D.h. der Trail ist tatsächlich das uphill Verbindungsstück...wir sind uns unterwegs garnicht mehr sicher gewesen.


----------



## Tios (13. Mai 2018)

Wirklich gelungen der Pfad Zwo...Mit den Tables kann ich als "Anfänger" noch nicht so viel Anfangen,aber soll ja auch was für die Profis geben.
Besteht die Möglichkeit unter der Woche in den Linienbus ohne Fahrradanhänger zu steigen?


----------



## amerryl (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo
am 16. und 17. Juni wird auf dem Trail das
*1.Trailbau-Camp*
statt finden. Aufgrund dessen wird dieser am 16. und 17. Juni gesperrt sein.
Es findet *kein Shuttlebetrieb* statt.


----------



## amerryl (12. Juni 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hallo
> am 16. und 17. Juni wird auf dem Trail das
> *1.Trailbau-Camp*
> statt finden. Aufgrund dessen wird dieser am 16. und 17. Juni gesperrt sein.
> Es findet *kein Shuttlebetrieb* statt.



zur Erinnerung, am 16.und 17. Juni, also kommendes We, ist die komplette Strecke
gesperrt, *kein Shuttlebetrieb*


----------



## FroStiY (4. Juli 2018)

Ich war letztes Weekend für eine Abfahrt in Sasbachwalden und muss sagen, dass der neue Pfad Zwo super gelungen ist! 
Nur war ich mir teilweise sehr unsicher ob ich zwischen Pfad Zwo und Schlossbergtrail auf dem Trail fahren darf oder nicht. Anfangs war mal noch ein Schild, dann nicht mehr. Ein paar mehr Schilder wären für so Nixblicker wie mich super , sowie eine Ergänzung in der Trailkarte. Ohne hier vorher zufällig kurz reingeschaut zu haben wär mir eine große Portion Spaß entgangen.
Ansonsten vielen Dank an die fleißigen Trailbauer und -pfleger, klasse Arbeit, weiter so


----------



## dreambikes (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 
Der Shuttlebus bringt einen ja hoch, aber wo ist denn eine Haltestelle in der man wieder nach oben gefahren werden kann?


----------



## Tios (7. Juli 2018)

Unten am Ende vom Trail beim Hotel. Siehste dann.


----------



## BeroBionicon (13. August 2018)

Habt echt ordentliche Arbeit geleistet dort. Respekt!


----------



## DAKAY (19. August 2018)

Lohnt es sich mit dem "Dounhillrad" anzureisen, oder besser mit dem 160mm"Endurorad"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. August 2018)

Enduro reicht völlig, im unteren Teil ist es zwar gröber aber auch viel engere Kurven.


----------



## imun (20. August 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich mit dem "Dounhillrad" anzureisen, oder besser mit dem 160mm"Endurorad"?


Sag wenn du hin fährst, vielleicht hab ich Zeit. Wohne nur 25km weg von da.
Enduro reicht komplett aus  selbst Hardtail hat mir Spaß gemacht


----------



## DAKAY (20. August 2018)

Alles Klar, im moment schaut es so aus als ob ich am 8.9. in Lac Blanc bin und das WE darauf evtl. SBW


----------



## amerryl (28. September 2018)

Hi zusammen,
aufgrund von Baumfällarbeiten im Bereich des Waldweges unterhalb des Gleitschirmfliegerplatzes ist die Strecke dort am Samstag den 29.09.2018 von 8:15 - 13:00 Uhr *GESPERRT*
Eine Umleitung ist nur bedingt möglich. Es muss vor dem Anstieg des Gleitschirmfliegerhanges erst rechts und dann bei der nächsten Möglichkeit links abgebogen werden. Somit entfallen aber der Gleitschirmfliegerhang sowie die beiden folgenden Abschnitte.
*Bitte* *versucht* *nicht* *trotzdem* *dort* *durch* *zu* *kommen*. Der Waldbesitzer versteht hier keinen Spass, des weiteren besteht dort Lebensgefahr durch umfallende Bäume!

Tut uns leid das wir das so kurzfristig ankündigen, wir haben aber selbst erst heute davon erfahren.
Euer Streckenbauteam


----------



## AndiST (8. Oktober 2018)

Servus zusammen, gibt es irgendwo einen Plan an welchen Tagen und zu welcher Uhrzeit das Shuttle fährt? Wollten diesen Freitag ab 15 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Auf der Homepage vom Spinnerhof hab ich leider nichts gefunden.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

AndiST schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, gibt es irgendwo einen Plan an welchen Tagen und zu welcher Uhrzeit das Shuttle fährt? Wollten diesen Freitag ab 15 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Auf der Homepage vom Spinnerhof hab ich leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> 
> Gruß Andi


Soweit ich weiß fährt der Shuttlebus sobald mindestens 5 Personen zum shutteln da sind.


----------



## AndiST (8. Oktober 2018)

ok, das hört sich gut an. D.h  Freitag Nachmittag fährt er bereits.  Fährt der Shuttle bis ende Oktober oder gar November?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hornee (8. Oktober 2018)

Normalerweise fährt das Shuttle nur am Wochenende oder wurde da was geändert?
Ab dem Spinnerhof bist du in 30-40 Minuten oben an der Grashöhe. Ist top ausgeschildert


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. Oktober 2018)

AndiST schrieb:


> ok, das hört sich gut an. D.h  Freitag Nachmittag fährt er bereits.  Fährt der Shuttle bis ende Oktober oder gar November?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Ruf doch einfach mal beim Spinnerhof an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Oktober 2018)

Shuttle ist normal nur Sa-So.


----------



## tobi2036 (8. Oktober 2018)

Bin da am Sonntag das erste mal runter, wohne da um die Ecke. Bin mit meinem 29er Carbon Race Hardtail runter, war schön flowig .
Als Belohnung gabs am Spinnerhof unten n´ riesen Stück Schwarzwälder Kirsch


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

Hornee schrieb:


> Normalerweise fährt das Shuttle nur am Wochenende oder wurde da was geändert?
> Ab dem Spinnerhof bist du in 30-40 Minuten oben an der Grashöhe. Ist top ausgeschildert


Mir war nur bekannt das es auf die Personenzahl beschränkt ist...
Zur Not fährt ja noch der Linienbus unten an der Strasse für 2,50 bis zum Gipfel der Hornisgrinde und der Trail da runter bis zum Start vom Pfad Zwo is richtig gut


----------



## amerryl (8. Oktober 2018)

Der Linienbus mit Rad Hänger fährt auch nur am Wochenende.
Am besten anrufen ob für euch geshuttelt wird. In der Regel, wie schon gesagt, nur am Wochenende.
Der Verein hat keinerlei Aktien im Shuttle Betrieb.
Rad Bus
https://www.bahn.de/suedwestbus/view/angebot/buslinien/panoramalinie.shtml
Die Schließung des Trails hängt von der Witterung / Schneelage ab.
Letzte Saison war es Anfang Januar.


----------



## amerryl (11. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,
auf ein Neues.
Aufgrund von Baumfällarbeiten im Bereich des Waldweges unterhalb des Gleitschirmfliegerplatzes ist die Strecke dort am Samstag den 13.10.2018 von 8:15 - 13:00 Uhr *GESPERRT*
Eine Umleitung ist nur bedingt möglich. Es muss vor dem Anstieg des Gleitschirmfliegerhanges erst rechts und dann bei der nächsten Möglichkeit links abgebogen werden. Somit entfallen aber der Gleitschirmfliegerhang sowie die beiden folgenden Abschnitte.
*Bitte* *versucht* *nicht* *trotzdem* *dort* *durch* *zukommen*. Der Waldbesitzer versteht hier keinen Spass, des weiteren besteht dort Lebensgefahr durch umfallende Bäume!

Euer Streckenbauteam


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2018)

Ist am Feiertag noch offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (29. Oktober 2018)

Es ist offen. 
Am "Pfad zwo" wird momentan noch ein bisschen Schnee liegen,
der sollte aber bis Donnerstag wieder weg sein.
Die Schließung der Strecke werden wir hier wieder bekannt geben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> Es ist offen.
> Am "Pfad zwo" wird momentan noch ein bisschen Schnee liegen,
> der sollte aber bis Donnerstag wieder weg sein.
> Die Schließung der Strecke werden wir hier wieder bekannt geben.



Danke.


----------



## Thebike69 (3. November 2018)

Hey, fährt das Shuttle Heute?


----------



## amerryl (3. November 2018)

Bestimmt, wenn mehr als 5 Leute zusammen kommen.
Garantieren können wir es nicht, wir( Verein) haben keinerlei Einfluss auf den Shuttlebetrieb


----------



## Thebike69 (3. November 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn mehr als 5 Leute zusammen kommen.
> Garantieren können wir es nicht, wir( Verein) haben keinerlei Einfluss auf den Shuttlebetrieb


Okay, danke mal für die Info


----------



## hannesb88 (10. November 2018)

Ist denn sonst nich jemand morge Sonntag,11.11.18) am Start?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
es gab Beschwerden das verschiedene Leute mit Licht auf dem Trail unterwegs waren. Deshalb möchten wir nochmals darauf hinweisen das Nightrides nicht erlaubt sind. Das wurde aus Naturschutzgründen so festgelegt und steht so in der Genehmigung und in den Trailrules. Bitte haltet Euch daran, durch solche Aktionen gefährdet Ihr das gesamte Projekt und auch die Genehmigung von Erweiterungen.
*no dig-no ride
das Streckenbauteam*


----------



## AndiST (7. März 2019)

Gibt es schon Infos, wann der Trail wieder geöffnet hat?

Vielen Dank


----------



## cervo (7. März 2019)

Leider liegt noch ordentlich Sturmholz auf dem Trail. Wir sind zwar ordentlich am Schaffen, jedoch werden die Schäden erst bis zum 17.3. beseitigt sein. Das Holz steht teilweise unter Spannung, ein Befahren wäre sehr gefährlich. 
Wer helfen möchte, ist gerne willkommen. Wir sind gerade jeden Samstag am Start...
Viele Grüße


----------



## cervo (7. März 2019)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (7. März 2019)

Super, danke für die Info. Wie läuft das mit dem "helfen", wird man da irgendwo informiert wenn Bau oder Pflege Tage anstehen? z.B auf ner Webseite?

Danke


----------



## cervo (7. März 2019)

Die Kommunikation läuft meist über die geschlossene Facebook Gruppe Bikesport Sasbachwalden. Einfach anfragen!
Oder über die Vereinsplattformen, da die Helfer halt über die Mitgliedschaft versichert sind.
Gegen Schnuppertrailbauer haben wir allerdings nichts... Im Gegenteil...
Treffpunkt am Samstag um 10.00 Uhr am Spinnerhof.


----------



## m0h (7. März 2019)

AndiST schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos, wann der Trail wieder geöffnet hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Wenn du auf ihrer Homepage https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/ vorbei schaust und ein wenig runter scrollst, siehst du die Infos über eventuelle Sperrungen ect. wie es momentan der Fall ist


----------



## AndiST (8. März 2019)

Danke für die Infos! hab mir auch gleich mal den 13.4 freigehalten, für das Event.

Danke und Gruß

Andi


----------



## amerryl (9. März 2019)

Wir sind dran. Heute mit einer Hammer Truppe, wieder richtig was gerissen.


----------



## Zappcommander (11. März 2019)

Sieht echt Top aus.
Holz Features sind meiner Meinung nach der Hammer!

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Besuch in 2019


----------



## amerryl (11. März 2019)

Am Wochenende 13.+14.04.2019 ist Saison Eröffnung
der Trail wird aber ziemlich sicher schon vorher zur Nutzung freigegeben 

Geführte MTB-Trail-Touren
Geführte E-MTB-Trail-Tour
Schaeffler Kids Cup Race
Alpirsbacher Team-Staffelrennen
Reverse Pumptrack Race
Rocky Mountain DemoTour – Test von Rocky Mountain Bikes
Testmöglichkeiten von Pivot, NS Bikes, Lapierre
https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/event/opening-schaeffler-mtb-arena-2019/


----------



## amerryl (15. März 2019)

Leider können wir den Trail am Wochenende doch noch nicht
zur Befahrung freigeben.
*Es wird kein Shuttlebetrieb stattfinden.*
Es hat gestern nochmal geschneit und stark geregnet.
*Bitte respektiert die Sperrung, der Untergrund ist stark aufgeweicht,
eine Befahrung wird den Trail stark beschädigen und uns eine Menge
zusätzliche Arbeit machen.*

Wir werden am Wochenende nochmal zu tun haben um die Strecke zu präparieren.
Also, wer Lust hat kann uns gerne unterstützen.
Samstag 10:00 Treffpunkt am Bauwagen am Spinnerhof.

*No dig, no ride*

*10 ways to piss off a trail builder*


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2019)

Nächsten Samstag ist ja super Wetter gemeldet, wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornee (19. März 2019)

Am Sonntag hat es nochmal geschneit.
Auf den Webcams Seibelseckle und Mummelsee sieht man, dass zum Teil noch einiges an Schnee da oben liegt.
Ich bezweifle, dass der Schnee bis zum Wochenende weg ist. Wobei schön wäre es schon


----------



## amerryl (19. März 2019)

Am kommenden WE wird ab der Grashöhe offen sein.
Den Pfad zwo können wir leider noch nicht freigeben,
es ist zu nass. Wir haben ein paar Sachen geändert, was
durch eine Befahrung bei den Verhältnissen schnell wieder
Schaden nehmen würde.
Bitte respektiert die Sperrung im eigenen Interesse.
Ganz oben dürfte es auch noch ein paar Schneefelder geben.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2019)

Dann kommen wir lieber ein anderes mal


----------



## AndiST (20. März 2019)

Die Bilder mit den Holzelementen sehen Hammer aus!
Sind das Teile eines ganz neuen Strecken Abschnitts (Pfad 3  ), oder in den bisherigen Teil integriert?

Gruß Andi


----------



## amerryl (20. März 2019)

Pfad drei gibt es leider noch nicht 
Das Bild von der Brücke zeigt "nur" die Reparatur des Holztables auf
dem Alpirsbacher Klosterbräu Schwarzwaldtrail.
Der Table war durch Schneebruch stark beschädigt.
Das andere Element sieht jetzt so aus und steht auf dem Pfad zwo.
Man sieht auch schön wie nass es ist, also bitte noch nicht befahren.




evtl. wird es auf dem Pfad zwo noch eine alternative Linie ab der Rinne geben ...
Schaun wir mal...


----------



## AndiST (20. März 2019)

Bombe!
Nein auf keinen Fall. Jeder der das nicht respektiert, riskiert damit das es solche Sachen in Zukunft nicht mehr gibt!

gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (23. März 2019)

Wir haben am Samstag wieder Gas gegeben. Den Pfad zwo vom Schnee befreit und eine neue Line geshapt.
Die neue Line beginnt an der Rinne(Jumpline). Ist noch ein bisschen weich das Ganze aber das wird.
Der Pfad zwo und die neue Line können ab morgen befahren werden.


----------



## Richi86 (1. April 2019)

@amerryl 
Ist auch schon shuttelbetrieb?!


----------



## amerryl (1. April 2019)

Ja, es wird geshuttelt. Für nähere Auskünfte bitte wie bisher direkt beim Spinnerhof nachfragen. Telefon Nummer  ganz oben auf der Webseite.
https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


----------



## MikeGa (6. April 2019)

Moin Moin,
Sieht ja spannend aus was Ihr da Neues auf die Beine gestellt habt .
Ist der Trail offen bzw. wird dieses Wochenende geshuttelt?
Grüße,
Mike


----------



## amerryl (6. April 2019)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ja, es wird geshuttelt. Für nähere Auskünfte bitte wie bisher direkt beim Spinnerhof nachfragen. Telefon Nummer  ganz oben auf der Webseite.
> https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


auf der Website gibt's einen Strecken Status


----------



## Zappcommander (12. April 2019)

Hi Leute,

bei dem Staffelrennen am Sonntag steht etwas von Streckensperrung.
Heisst das wirklich das der Trail zwischendurch für ne Weile gesperrt wird oder findet das Rennen wo anders statt?


----------



## amerryl (12. April 2019)

Ja der Trail wird kurz gesperrt.
Maximal 1h Stunde also Zeit für ne kurze Pause


----------



## DAKAY (27. April 2019)

Hab mal zwei Fragen zum Shuttle.
Um wieviel Uhr geht die erste Fahrt?
Ist es möglich ein 10er Ticket zu teilen?
-cheers


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2019)

Jo geht, ab 11:00 geht es meistens los


----------



## DAKAY (27. April 2019)

Ist Morgen trotz Wettervorhersage noch jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steveee (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo allerseits, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bezüglich des Genehmigungsverfahrens für den  geplanten Teil der Strecke oberhalb der B500?  Gibt es da was neues?  Lg. Stephan


----------



## Deleted 78298 (26. Juni 2019)

amerryl schrieb:


> Pfad drei gibt es leider noch nicht
> Das Bild von der Brücke zeigt "nur" die Reparatur des Holztables auf
> dem Alpirsbacher Klosterbräu Schwarzwaldtrail.
> Der Table war durch Schneebruch stark beschädigt.
> ...



Das bin (leider) nicht ich, aber zum Zeigen des Tables gibt es halt nichts besseres als Leute, die es können.
Da alle einen Helm aufhaben, und die Gesichter nicht zu erkennen sind, geht die Veröffentlichung hier denke ich ok.
Falls sich jemand wieder erkennt und will das nicht, dann lösche ich.






Im übrigen, vielen Dank an den Bikesportverein Sasbachwalden.


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
weiß jemand ob der trail wg diesem event am samstag trotzdem befahrbar ist und geshuttelt wird?









						BSS Trailbau-Camp - Buddeln und Biken - Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V.
					

Jährlich veranstalten wir unser Trailbau-Camp über zwei Tage. Unter dem Motto Bauen und Biken bauen wir mit Euch geile Trails und Biken bis zum abwinken




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


----------



## amerryl (7. Juli 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> weiß jemand ob der trail wg diesem event am samstag trotzdem befahrbar ist und geshuttelt wird?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amerryl (7. Juli 2019)

Der Trail ist normal befahrbar.
Man könnte aber auch ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juli 2019)

amerryl schrieb:


> Der Trail ist normal befahrbar.
> Man könnte aber auch ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. ;-)


Komme mit ca. 350 km Anfahrt für kommendes WE in den Schwarzwald, geplant ist 1 Tag Sasbachwalden, der andere Bad Wildbad.
Da ist biken ausnahmsweise schöner, als schaufeln.


----------



## amerryl (7. Juli 2019)

Okay, bist entschuldigt ;-)
Viel Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Juli 2019)

amerryl schrieb:


> Der Trail ist normal befahrbar.
> Man könnte aber auch ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. ;-)



Ok vielen Dank für die Info. Werden eher das Biden bevorzugen . Nächstes mal gerne mit Schaufel in der Hand 

Man sieht sich Samstag am Trail!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juli 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Info. Werden eher das Biden bevorzugen . Nächstes mal gerne mit Schaufel in der Hand
> 
> Man sieht sich Samstag am Trail!


Joe Biden beschde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Juli 2019)

Biden,Biken...hauptsache spassss


----------



## Deleted 78298 (12. Juli 2019)

Und wie ist mit Versicherung? Normalerweise ist man nur versichert, wenn man im Verein ist.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Und wie ist mit Versicherung? Normalerweise ist man nur versichert, wenn man im Verein ist.


Bist doch Krankenversichert oder?


----------



## Deleted 78298 (12. Juli 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Bist doch Krankenversichert oder?



Na klar, Florent29 meinte, bei Trailbauarbeiten sei man besser über den Verein versichert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2019)

Ist noch wer morgen zum fahren dort?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2019)

War ein tolles Wochenende in Sasbachwalden - wir kommen wieder!





Aber warum habt ihr, am Samstag beim Trailschaufeling, bitte das Kaiserwetter eingebuddelt??
;-p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (26. September 2019)

Auf der Homepage von Sasbachwalden steht dass der Schwarzwald- und der Pfad Zwo Trail bis Mitte März geschlossen sind, ist das korrekt? Würde ansonsten morgen eventuell eine Runde drehen.
Hab auch schon bei Bikesport-Sasbachwalden über FB angefragt, aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, das ich eine Antwort bis morgen erhalten, habe ich auch nochmal hier gefragt 









						Alpirsbacher Klosterbräu Schwarzwaldtrail | Sasbachwalden
					

Spannende Abfahrten, wunderbare Natur und atemberaubende Panoramen.




					www.sasbachwalden.de


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. September 2019)

Wenn das auf der Homepage steht wird es so sein.wollte diese Saison auch nochmal hin....schade dann nächstes jahr


----------



## Deleted 78298 (26. September 2019)

Auf der Seite des Vereins steht nichts. Die machen doch die Arbeiten.


----------



## Steveee (26. September 2019)

Hmm, Saisonschluss ist doch offiziell immer der 1.11.


----------



## matou (26. September 2019)

Auf der Seite von Bikesport Sasbachwalden steht nichts von einer Sperrung:








						Bikesport Sasbachwalen e.V. – We love trails
					

Wir sind ein junger Verein dessen Mitglieder eines vereint: Die Leidenschaft für Trails und Mountainbikes! Bau und Pflege der Trails der Schaeffler MTB-Arena!




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				




Normalerweise wird der Trail erst bei einer geschlossenen Schneedecke bzw zur Schonzeit geschlossen.


----------



## Steveee (26. September 2019)

Stimmt, der Verein schreibt davon noch nix.


----------



## Steveee (26. September 2019)

Hab angerufen, ist offen bis es schneit.


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. September 2019)

Hmmm dann am besten mal im spinnerhof anrufen,da bekommt man sicher fix ne Antwort


----------



## Jones_D (26. September 2019)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten! Hab auch über FB die Antwort bekommen, dass die Trails offen sind.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (26. September 2019)

Hätte mich gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbolot (13. Januar 2020)

Sind die Trails zur Zeit offen und wie gut sind sie fahrbar?

würden uns über einen kurzen Matschbericht freuen


----------



## kurt8791 (13. Januar 2020)

Laut website ist Winterruhe...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
die Trails sind vom 01. Januar bis 29. Februar aus Naturschutzgründen gesperrt.








						Bikesport Sasbachwalen e.V. – We love trails
					

Wir sind ein junger Verein dessen Mitglieder eines vereint: Die Leidenschaft für Trails und Mountainbikes! Bau und Pflege der Trails der Schaeffler MTB-Arena!




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				



cu


----------



## Timbolot (13. Januar 2020)

Ok danke für die sehr schnelle Antwort


----------



## imun (16. März 2020)

Ist denn wieder offen? Gestern bin ich dort wandern gewesen und es waren sehr viele Biker da


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. März 2020)

Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail - alle Informationen zum MTB-Trail
					

Informationen zum Alpirsbacher Klosterbräu Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbachwalden im Schwarzwald! Das Erlebnis für Enduro-Mountainbiker und Singletrail-Liebhaber




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				





*Strecke grundsätzlich gesperrt vom 01.01.-28./29.02. des Jahres!*


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2020)

Mag sein, wir haben heute aber schon den 16.März. Und die Saasbachwaldener haben ja wegen Zustand/Schnee etc. gerne den Trail hier "offiziell" freigegeben, was ich auch sinnvoll finde. Wie sieht es denn aus, wie ist der Zustand, viel Schnee war ja nicht dieses Jahr ;-)


----------



## amerryl (16. März 2020)

Bikesport Sasbachwalen e.V. – We love trails
					

Wir sind ein junger Verein dessen Mitglieder eines vereint: Die Leidenschaft für Trails und Mountainbikes! Bau und Pflege der Trails der Schaeffler MTB-Arena!




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				



Zum Zustand kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2020)

Trail wird wohl frei sein, nur shutteln im Bus bei der Lage halte ich für nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (16. März 2020)

Deshalb selbst strampeln


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2020)

Der Linienbus bietet mehr Platz (Freiraum), falls das eine Option wäre.
Goggle an und Buff vor Mund und Nase!


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. März 2020)

Handschuhe nicht vergessen @Trail Surfer


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2020)

So recht?


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. März 2020)

vorbildlich!


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2020)

Es gibt jetzt noch mehr Fahrten mit Hänger, allerdings fahren die erst ab 01.05 zum Sommerfahrplan !!!






						TGO Tarifverbund Ortenau GmbH - Schwarzwald-hochstraße
					

Kennen Sie schon die Südwestbus Panorama- und Naturerlebnis-Linie? Ab dem 1. Mai bis zum 1. November fahren die beiden Erlebnis-Buslinien bis ganz nach oben! Die Busse holen Sie an den Bahnhöfen in Achern, Ottenhöfen und Oppenau von den Zügen der Schwarzwaldbahn und der Ortenau-S-Bahn ab und...




					www.ortenaulinie.de
				






			https://www.ortenaulinie.de/site/OrtenaulinieRoot/get/documents_E-2088426622/ortenaulinie/Dateien/Download/mdb_195356_pl-radanhaenger-flyer-2015.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2020)

Ja, genau die Verbindung meinte ich. 
Danke fürs Verlinken!

Vor allem muss man u.U. nicht warten, ob der Bus vom Hotel eventuell...vielleicht...möglicherweise noch ausreichend voll wird.


----------



## amerryl (18. März 2020)

Zu wegen Corona









						Bikesport Sasbachwalen e.V. – We love trails
					

Wir sind ein junger Verein dessen Mitglieder eines vereint: Die Leidenschaft für Trails und Mountainbikes! Bau und Pflege der Trails der Schaeffler MTB-Arena!




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


----------



## imun (10. April 2020)

Ist denn Sasbachwalden wieder auf, es fahren da so viele rum


----------



## -tomes- (10. April 2020)

Der Trail ist gesperrt, es hängen überall Schilder usw.
Leider gibt es halt immer ein paar, die sich nicht daran halten...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Mai 2020)

Immer noch gesperrt?


----------



## Chillout_KA (26. Mai 2020)

Bikesport Sasbachwalen e.V. – We love trails
					

Wir sind ein junger Verein dessen Mitglieder eines vereint: Die Leidenschaft für Trails und Mountainbikes! Bau und Pflege der Trails der Schaeffler MTB-Arena!




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				




Trails sind offen , jedoch ohne Shuttle Betrieb


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2020)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Trails sind offen , jedoch ohne Shuttle Betrieb


Die Buslinie mit Anhänger fährt aber? ?


----------



## Newmi (26. Juni 2020)

Heute war ich endlich auch mal da, und muss sagen: Echt genial was da gezaubert wurde.
„Pfad Zwo“ und „Schwarzwaldtrail“ sind super.
Shuttle war auch unterwegs, aber mit 5€ bis 5,5€ nicht gerade ein Schnapper!


----------



## Deleted 78298 (26. Juni 2020)

Newmi schrieb:


> Heute war ich endlich auch mal da, und muss sagen: Echt genial was da gezaubert wurde.
> „Pfad Zwo“ und „Schwarzwaldtrail“ sind super.
> Shuttle war auch unterwegs, aber mit 5€ bis 5,5€ nicht gerade ein Schnapper!


@DAKAY


----------



## Deleted 525135 (28. Juni 2020)

Newmi schrieb:


> Shuttle war auch unterwegs, aber mit 5€ bis 5,5€ nicht gerade ein Schnapper!


Kannst ja mal kalkulieren: Die müssen 8 Räder aufladen, 6 km und 400 hm hochgurken, Räder wieder abladen und den Weg wieder zurück. Unter diesen Bedingungen braucht der Transporter natürlich kaum Sprit, der Verschleiss ist gering, der Fahrer macht das auch umsonst.
Da wird aller mögliche überteuerte Firlefanz an's Rad gebaut, aber sich wegen 5 Euro aufregen.
Bleibt eben nur eins: Selber strampeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2020)

Die Ortenau-Linie, ÖPNV... ?


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2020)

Hat ein geskillter Local evtl. Videomaterial, wie man den Little Ingegnere flowig fährt? Bin grade mit @Rennbrummsel vor Ort und wir verlieren nach den ersten 3-4 Anliegern nach dem Abzweig immer dermaßen an Flow... :/

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Simon Katsch (6. August 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Hat ein geskillter Local evtl. Videomaterial, wie man den Little Ingegnere flowig fährt? Bin grade mit @Rennbrummsel vor Ort und wir verlieren nach den ersten 3-4 Anliegern nach dem Abzweig immer dermaßen an Flow... :/
> 
> Danke schon mal!


welches soll der little Ingenere sein?


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> welches soll der little Ingenere sein?



Das ist die neue, untere Variante vom Pfad Zwo: https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/schaeffler-mtb-arena/pfad-zwo/ (bissl runterscrollen)


----------



## imun (7. August 2020)

Aha, das hab ich auch nicht gewusst, dann doch mal wieder hin fahren


----------



## aufgehts (7. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Bleibt eben nur eins: Selber strampeln!



Sagt ausgerechnet der Mofa Fahrer
?????


----------



## Deleted 525135 (7. August 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Sagt ausgerechnet der Mofa Fahrer
> ?????


Ach, und nur weil ich Mofa fahre ist es mir verwehrt darauf hinzuweisen dass die Shuttlekosten gerechtfertigt sind es völlig bescheuert ist sich wegen 5 Euro aufzuregen?

Du meintest aber mit deinem geistreichen Kommentar sicher dass es mich gar nicht betrifft. Du hast recht, betrifft mich in der Tat nicht, aber euch auch nicht, denn...

Shuttle? Warum, die hier ständig zitierte reine Lehre besagt doch: nur wer den Berg mit eigener Kraft bezwingt der...


----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Aha, das hab ich auch nicht gewusst, dann doch mal wieder hin fahren



Vllt nicht unbedingt wegen dem neuen Teil, aber insgesamt - Unbedingt machen! Ich finde den Trailzustand genial und wir haben hier insgesamt mehr Spaß als die letzten Jahre in den Alpen!


----------



## imun (7. August 2020)

Ich wohne nur 25km weg aber momentan ist halt Rennrad angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benman13 (8. September 2020)

Wir sind am Freitag zu dritt vor Ort. Ist noch jemand da und hat Interesse sich ein Shuttle zu teilen ? Auf Nachfrage beim Spinnerhof würde das Shuttle bei 5 Personen fahren.

Trails sind alle offen, wenn am Tag danach ein Event stattfindet ?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (8. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Ach, und nur weil ich Mofa fahre ist es mir verwehrt darauf hinzuweisen dass die Shuttlekosten gerechtfertigt sind es völlig bescheuert ist sich wegen 5 Euro aufzuregen?
> 
> Du meintest aber mit deinem geistreichen Kommentar sicher dass es mich gar nicht betrifft. Du hast recht, betrifft mich in der Tat nicht, aber euch auch nicht, denn...
> 
> Shuttle? Warum, die hier ständig zitierte reine Lehre besagt doch: nur wer den Berg mit eigener Kraft bezwingt der...


EBEN ENDLICH HAST ES KAPIERT !!


----------



## Deleted 525135 (8. September 2020)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> EBEN ENDLICH HAST ES KAPIERT !!


Ich habe nur die reine Lehre zitiert deren Anhänger ich nicht bin!

Und P.S. gestern war ich wieder mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Hr. Bosch am Bstein. Der 24 ist schon geil, nur das Ende oberhalb des Skaterplatz ist etwas, nunja, ich würde sagen: Fast freier Fall.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (8. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die reine Lehre zitiert deren Anhänger ich nicht bin!
> 
> Und P.S. gestern war ich wieder mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Hr. Bosch am Bstein. Der 24 ist schon geil, nur das Ende oberhalb des Skaterplatz ist etwas, nunja, ich würde sagen: Fast freier Fall.


Man muss es können !
Dumm nur das auf halber strecke der Baum quer liegt
Komplett durchgefahren oder am Absatz runter


----------



## Deleted 525135 (8. September 2020)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Dumm nur das auf halber strecke der Baum quer liegt


Meinst du den mitten auf dem Trail?






RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Komplett durchgefahren oder am Absatz runter


Bis oberhalb des Skaterplatz, da ging es geradeaus nicht weiter und dann runter


----------



## Deleted 54516 (8. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Meinst du den mitten auf dem Trail?
> Anhang anzeigen 1112875
> 
> Bis oberhalb des Skaterplatz, da ging es geradeaus nicht weiter und dann runter
> Anhang anzeigen 1112878


Nee viel weiter oben im Trail liegt ein Baum quer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525135 (8. September 2020)

Ne, also die erste Hälfte vom Trail war definitiv nix. Nach der Prinzenhütte lag glaub ich irgendwann was, da konnte man aber drum rumfahren. Dann kam auch mal ne Stelle wo plötzlich mehrere Trails waren, sah fast aus als hätten da Jungs ein bischen was angelegt.
Die Strecke war aber so lang, irgendwie kann man sich da gar nicht mehr an alle Einzelheiten erinnert.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (9. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Ne, also die erste Hälfte vom Trail war definitiv nix. Nach der Prinzenhütte lag glaub ich irgendwann was, da konnte man aber drum rumfahren. Dann kam auch mal ne Stelle wo plötzlich mehrere Trails waren, sah fast aus als hätten da Jungs ein bischen was angelegt.
> Die Strecke war aber so lang, irgendwie kann man sich da gar nicht mehr an alle Einzelheiten erinnert.


Nee

lange nach der Hütte,
Am Auslauf von nem Steilstück liegt einer quer !
Ist aber zu dick für ne Handsäge
Und mit aufschütten zum überrollen ist nix


----------



## Deleted 525135 (9. September 2020)

Der Trail ist aber schon klasse.
Sind hinterher noch nach Fheim und vom Friedhof den Beduinen hoch und dann Cerro wieder runter, ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Ax-l (16. September 2020)

gibt es gpx Tracks zu den beiden Trails @prego 

Wollte demnächst auch mal wieder in die Gegend und kenne nicht so viele andere Trails in der Nähe vom BStein Trail.


----------



## Deleted 525135 (16. September 2020)

@Ax-l 
Bin gerade auf dem Sprung, bekommst aber heute noch eine PN


----------



## Rebell-78 (16. September 2020)

Lasst bitte Bernstein für eine Weile in Ruhe. 
Aktuell sind mehrere Bäume gefällt worden und liegen quer. 
Auch andere Probleme sind aktuell...


----------



## aufgehts (16. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Der Trail ist aber schon klasse.
> Sind hinterher noch nach Fheim und vom Friedhof den Beduinen hoch und dann Cerro wieder runter, ist auch ganz nett.



Prego, du bist doch Stromlutscher...
Frage 1, 
Darfst du hier überhaupt mitspielen ?
Frage 2,
Fährst du die Trails auch bergauf ....


----------



## Deleted 525135 (17. September 2020)

Zu Frage 1: Ist das dein Sandkasten, oder warum die Frage?
Zu Frage 2: Natürlich fahre ich die Trails auch bergauf, und weisst du warum? Weil ich es kann!


----------



## Thebike69 (17. September 2020)

Hallo, ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht in Saßbachwalden. Ist Samstags viel los und wie funktioniert das mit dem Shuttles, halb besetzt ?? 
Grüße Mike


----------



## DocB (17. September 2020)

Nee, voll mit Maske.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (17. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Zu Frage 2: Natürlich fahre ich die Trails auch bergauf, und weisst du warum? Weil ich es kann!


Weil dein Motor das kann passt wohl besser...


----------



## Deleted 525135 (17. September 2020)

amerryl schrieb:


> Weil dein Motor das kann passt wohl besser...


Natürlich, aber von alleine kann das der Motor auch nicht. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz was die Frage von @aufgehts überhaupt sollte?


----------



## Tios (17. September 2020)

Witzig wie aggro manche Biobiker gegenüber Ebiker werden. Fahre beides weil ich Spaß am biken hab. Durft mir schon einiges anhören, witzigerweise immer dann, wenn ich schon 50 Hm weg war.


----------



## aufgehts (17. September 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber von alleine kann das der Motor auch nicht. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz was die Frage von @aufgehts überhaupt sollte?



Bin da auch unterwegs...
Wenn mir bei der Abfahrt so nen Stromer entgegen kommt könntest du das sein....
????


----------



## Deleted 525135 (18. September 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Bin da auch unterwegs...
> Wenn mir bei der Abfahrt so nen Stromer entgegen kommt könntest du das sein....
> ????


Dann les doch nochmals etwas weiter vorn, ich bezog mich da auf völlig andere Trails in der Nähe von Gaggenau.
Natürlich würde ich niemals in Sasbachwalden einen Trail bergauf fahren, denn das ist nunmal eine Art Bikepark mit explizit ausgewiesenen Bergab-Trails. Dort fährt definitv niemand bergauf.
Ich wohne nur 15 Minuten entfernt und war dort auch schon ein paar mal, muss aber sagen nach 2 bis 3 mal runterballern wird's langweilig.
Ich bevorzuge es in freier Natur zu fahren und hier gibt es ja wahrlich Trails genug, und diese kann man alle problemlos bergauf fahren da es ja eigentlich Wanderwege sind. Wer dort an unübersichtlichen Stellen bergab ballert handelt unverantwortlich.


----------



## Hornee (18. September 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Bin da auch unterwegs...
> Wenn mir bei der Abfahrt so nen Stromer entgegen kommt könntest du das sein....
> ????



Ab und zu kommen Leute hochgefahren. Meistens im Bereich Pfad Zwo oder im Zwischenstück zwischen Schwarzwaldtrail und Pfad Zwo. Ein Stromer kam mir da aber noch nicht entgegen


----------



## imun (19. September 2020)

Hornee schrieb:


> Ab und zu kommen Leute hochgefahren. Meistens im Bereich Pfad Zwo oder im Zwischenstück zwischen Schwarzwaldtrail und Pfad Zwo. Ein Stromer kam mir da aber noch nicht entgegen


Da wurde mir aber mal explizit gesagt das er in beide Richtungen gebaut wurde um von der Straße weg zu kommen. Bin den mit dem Ebike damals auch in beide Richtungen gefahren, Pfad Zwo und Schwarzwaldtrail aber nur Bergab


----------



## Tios (19. September 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Da wurde mir aber mal explizit gesagt das er in beide Richtungen gebaut wurde um von der Straße weg zu kommen. Bin den mit dem Ebike damals auch in beide Richtungen gefahren, Pfad Zwo und Schwarzwaldtrail aber nur Bergab


Jo genau so hab ich es auch mit ebike gemacht


----------



## FloF (6. Oktober 2020)

Ganz andere Frage: wisst ihr, ob der Pumptrack im Ort wieder offen ist bzw. Warum und wie lange der zu ist. Da hing bisher immer flatterband davor und es wurde Mist auf die Strecke gekippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drZoidberg86 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es hier Interessenten ein Shuttle am nächsten Donnerstag zu buchen? Ich fahre mit einen Kumpel nach sasbachwalden am 27.10 und der Shuttlebus fährt auf Anfrage ab 5 Personen.
Vg Alex


----------



## DocB (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Du mehr zahlst fährt der Dich auch alleine


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wann wollt ihr denn oben sein?


----------



## drZoidberg86 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hi, wir fahren am Donnerstag aus Freiburg los und denke das wir zwischen 12-17uhr biken werden. Denke 4 (ohne Shuttle)- 6 (mit Shuttle) Abfahrten werden wir machen.
bei Interesse, würde ich das am Mittwoch beim spinnerhof anmelden. Habe auch Interessenten über eine Facebook Gruppe gefunden. 
 Freuen uns über Mitfahrer!

viele Grüße


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hmm reicht mir zeitlich nicht, ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## zappler122 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß zufällig jemand ob der Trail dieses Wochenende vor dem Lockdown noch geöffnet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drZoidberg86 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi, heute Morgen waren Biker dort und es gab keine Hinweise auf eine Schließung.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2020)

Wird wohl nur das Shuttle wieder eingestellt werden


----------



## Tios (2. Januar 2021)

Wegen Corona aktuell gesperrt🙄😏??
In den Supermärkten wird man aktuell über den haufen gerannt. Muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## baschner (2. Januar 2021)

Ist nicht im Winter immer zu ? Bin nicht mehr ganz im Bilde.


----------



## matou (2. Januar 2021)

Eben! Die Sasbach-Trails wurden bisher immer spätestens gesperrt wenn Schnee lag. Also locker bleiben und aufs Frühjahr warten.


----------



## Tios (2. Januar 2021)

Das hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung, dass bei schlechten Bedingingen gesperrt wird. Auf der Homepage steht halt wegen Corona gesperrt. Dann halt wieder erst im Frühjahr😔


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Januar 2021)

Wir sind eine „öffentliche Sportstätte“ und deshalb wurde der Trail gesperrt. Außerdem wäre jetzt aus Naturschutzgründen wegen Schneelage gesperrt.


----------



## AndiST (1. März 2021)

Darf man ab 1.3.2021 wieder auf den Trail?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. März 2021)

Noch gibt es keine Freigabe. Wir sind aber aktuell trotzdem dabei die Trails fit zu machen.
Pfad zwo ist auf jeden Fall wegen der frischen Shap‘s gesperrt. Das braucht noch ein bisschen Zeit um fest zu werden. Bitte macht dort unsere Arbeit nicht zunichte!


----------



## AndiST (1. März 2021)

Nein auf keinen Fall, das man den neune Teil noch nicht befahren darf, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Hatte nur die Hoffnung das man eventuell auch ohne Shuttle den unteren Trail befahren darf.

Bin extrem gespannt auf das neu gebaute am Pfad Zwo, auf den Bilder sieht es pervers aus!

Trotzdem danke für de Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (1. März 2021)

Wo sieht man die Bilder?


----------



## AndiST (1. März 2021)

Instagram


----------



## wesone (6. März 2021)

kann der Trail einzeln wieder befahren werden (Individualsport)?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. März 2021)

Wir sind noch offiziell wegen Corona geschlossen 😳🙈🙄


----------



## wesone (6. März 2021)

okay offiziell geschlossen heißt ,wenn ich zufällig alleine bei der Ausübung meines Individualsprts dort vorbei fahre kann keiner was sagen ;-). Die Strecken werden ja nicht abgesperrt sein.


----------



## Tios (6. März 2021)

Inzidenz von 39 für den Ortenaukreis, langsam sollte man wenigstens den unteren Teil öffnen😀 Sollen mal hinne machen die Behörden.


----------



## wesone (1. April 2021)

Wie sieht es aktuell schneemäßig in der Ecke aus? (also rund um Hornisgrinde, Badner Höhe, Westweg usw.)
Die Webcams kenne ich, mich interessiert vor allen wie es im Wald und auf den Trails aussieht.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. April 2021)

Hornisgrinde bis B500 liegt noch richtig viel Schnee drin. Ich war gestern oben.
Pfad zwo ist inkl Jumpline bis Breitenbrunnen wegen Schnee und Bauarbeiten gesperrt. Bitte nicht fahren .... sonst geht alles Kaputt was wir für Euch gebaut haben !!!
Ich denke mal alles was oberhalb 800-900 m ( je nach Himmelsrichtung) liegt funktioniert noch nich


----------



## abutri (23. April 2021)

Wie sieht s denn momentan aus? Kommen aus stgt und wollen erste mal vorbei kommen. 
Uphill mit bikes gut möglich? Ohne shuttle 
Schnee liegt noch? 
Strecken offen sieht man auf der website


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Mai 2021)

hallo an alle und an @MonsterQTreiber 

wird den die neue skill area am einstieg vom pfad zwo bald geöffnet?
hatte an ostern mit zwei shapern gequatscht als ich vorbeigefahren bin und sie meinten "ende april" wird sie eröffnet?!

Grüße


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Mai 2021)

Wir können leider gerade nicht mit einem großen Team dran arbeiten, sind aber immer wieder dran. Dauert halt ein bisschen länger.
Im Moment glauben wir an Juni/Juli. 
Leider gibt es immer wieder Idioten die die Absperrungen wegreißen und auf der frisch geshapten Line fahren. Das kostet dann immer noch mal zusätzlich Zeit.


----------



## AndiST (4. Mai 2021)

Wild Kamera aufhängen mit UMTS Uplink, ich  würde da ab und an auch mal härter durchgreifen wenn diejenigen ermittelt werden können.

Ist einfach ärgerlich und unnötig das ganze.


----------



## shield (4. Mai 2021)

danke für die info!

kann dem ganzen nur beipflichten. eine absperrung abzureissen ist sachbeschädigung -> anzeige.

wir bei uns in karlsruhe haben das selbe problem mit den absperrungen.
gutes durchhalten! danke für eure arbeit!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Mai 2021)

Das spricht uns aus der Seele, denkt mal drüber nach wenn ihr unterwegs seid


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Mai 2021)

wichtige Trailinfos !
Den letzten Abschnitt oberhalb vom Spinnerhof müssen wir wegen Bauarbeiten komplett sperren. Bitte fahrt nach rechts übers Wohngebiet ab.
Wir werden kurzfristig eine Änderung der Streckenführung bauen und dann den letzten Teil wider freigeben. 
Bitte respektiert die Sperrung.
Euer Streckenbauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (29. Mai 2021)

Dachte das letzte Stück muss komplett stillgelegt werden - so habe ichs zumindest im Buschfunk gehört .. das der Besitzer des Spinnerhofs nicht(mehr) will das über sein Grundstück gefahren wird. 

Wie gesagt - nur Buschfunk - aber wenn dem so ist, wie wollt ihrs dann machen?


----------



## AndiST (29. Mai 2021)

Wär aber schön doof wenn da stimmt, das Shuttle fährt ja vom Spinnerhof aus.
Denke eher es hängt mit der größeren Baustelle am Spinnerhof zusammen?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (29. Mai 2021)

Müsste mit der Baustelle zusammen hängen 

Und ja wäre schon doof vom spinnerhof, der shuttle ist vom spinnerhof organisiert und bringt denke ich mal auch gut Umsatz mit. Plus das ganze kiosk gedöns was er umsetzt. Von daher kann ich mir nicht vor stellen das was anderes als die Bauarbeiten damit zu tun haben


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Mai 2021)

Spinnerhof ist eine riesige Baustelle. Beton abgetragen, Drainage gelegt, Dacharbeiter usw. Da rennen bestimmt 20 Leute rum. Das schlimmste ist : Schapsbrunnen ist trocken gelegt 😏


----------



## AndiST (29. Mai 2021)

Gibt es mittlerweile einen Termin wann die Skill Area öffnet?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Mai 2021)

Jaja, der Buschfunk ..... das sind definitiv Fake News


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Mai 2021)

AndiST schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile einen Termin wann die Skill Area öffnet?


leider noch nicht, wir können leider keinen großen Baueinsatz machen, dadurch geht’s halt langsam vorwärts


----------



## aufgehts (29. Mai 2021)

AndiST schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile einen Termin wann die Skill Area öffnet?


Wo,was genau soll da entstehen ??
Gleich oben am Start, wo der Bagger steht ?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (31. Mai 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Wo,was genau soll da entstehen ??
> Gleich oben am Start, wo der Bagger steht ?


Oben am Einstieg von Pfad Zwo. Da entstehen 3 Jumplines für unterschiedliche Könnerstufen und ein Übungsareal.
Aber noch mal. Wir sind noch nicht fertig! Bitte nutzt die Umleitung und lasst die Absperrungen wo sie sind!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Juni 2021)

Für Euch im Einsatz ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juni 2021)

Kann schon jemand sagen wann alles offen ist? Wollte auch mal in den nächsten Wochen vorbeischauen.


----------



## Tios (5. Juni 2021)

Es sind ja nur oben die ersten 100 m gesperrt und am Spinnerhof die letzten 100 m. Lohnt sich allemal trotzdem zu kommen. War am Donnerstag da, immer nur SMDH/Dachs wird auf Dauer langweilig😀 Hab gesehen es fährt ein öffentlicher Bus mit Hänger hoch. Kann man da ab dem Spinnerhof zusteigen?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Juni 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand sagen wann alles offen ist? Wollte auch mal in den nächsten Wochen vorbeischauen.


Am Spinnerhof werden wir voraussichtlich heute noch fertig und machen dann unten wieder auf.  Oben wird es noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Juni 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Es sind ja nur oben die ersten 100 m gesperrt und am Spinnerhof die letzten 100 m. Lohnt sich allemal trotzdem zu kommen. War am Donnerstag da, immer nur SMDH/Dachs wird auf Dauer langweilig😀 Hab gesehen es fährt ein öffentlicher Bus mit Hänger hoch. Kann man da ab dem Spinnerhof zusteigen?


Ja, unterhalb vom Spinnerhof ist eine Haltestelle


----------



## Flauschinator (5. Juni 2021)

An der Stelle mal danke für euren Einsatz. Was oben entsteht sah ja als ich vor 3 Wochen da war schon vielversprechend aus. Bin gespannt, wie es sich dann fährt, wenn ihr fertig seid. 

Wenn ihr mal wieder Baueinsätze öffentlich ausschreiben dürft, komm ich auch mal rum.


----------



## wesone (5. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe nur das Shuttle bleibt noch eine Weile außer Betrieb, dann ist es zumindest nicht völlig überlaufen und dem Trail tut dies auch ganz gut.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juni 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das Shuttle bleibt noch eine Weile außer Betrieb, dann ist es zumindest nicht völlig überlaufen und dem Trail tut dies auch ganz gut.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die paar wo shutteln viel aus machen, schau mal was überall an E-Bikes fährt, sind 100% doppelt so viel wie normale.
Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion anfangen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Juni 2021)

Der letzte Abschnitt runter zum Spinnerhof ist wieder offen.


----------



## DocB (6. Juni 2021)

Top Job! 
Sollte es nicht irgendwann auch mal ganz runter bis nach Sasbachwalden gehen? Und von der Hornisgrinde runter? Das wären ja >1000hm am Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (6. Juni 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Top Job!
> Sollte es nicht irgendwann auch mal ganz runter bis nach Sasbachwalden gehen? Und von der Hornisgrinde runter? Das wären ja >1000hm am Stück


Vom Gipfelplateau runter bis zum Parkplatz gibt es ja schon einen Trail, der legal nutzbar ist, auch wenn der zugegebenermaßen nicht jedermanns Sache ist. 
Kann mir vorstellen, dass oberhalb der Bundesstraße bauen nicht genehmigungsfähig ist, weil das Gipfelareal Naturschutzgebiet ist, aber da wissen sicher die Locals noch genaueres. 
Ich würds ja feiern, wenn man bis Achern runter auf Trails fahren könnte. Dann grad noch die letzten Meter zum Bahnhof rollen und heim. Aber das bleibt vermutlich ein Traum.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juni 2021)

ACHTUNG ⚠️ 
kommenden Samstag der 26.06. ist der gesamte obere Abschnitt „Pfad zwo„ einschließlich Jumpline wegen dringender Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt !!!
Fahren ist aber unterhalb von Breitenbrunnen möglich


----------



## shield (29. Juni 2021)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ⚠️
> kommenden Samstag der 26.06. ist der gesamte obere Abschnitt „Pfad zwo„ einschließlich Jumpline wegen dringender Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt !!!
> Fahren ist aber unterhalb von Breitenbrunnen möglich
> Anhang anzeigen 1296683



inzwischen wieder fahrbar?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Juni 2021)

ja, war nur Samstag gesperrt


----------



## Jierdan (19. Juli 2021)

Ich bin sehr fasziniert, wie wenig die Niederschläge der letzten Zeit den Trail beeindrucken, es ist ja quasi nirgends nass! Liegt das am gegebenen Untergrund oder habt ihr beim Anlegen die ultimativen, andernorts völlig unbekannten Drainage-Techniken verwendet? Wenn ich nur dran denke, was Wasser am Gehrenberg, am Woodpecker und im Schönbuch immer wieder anrichtet...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Juli 2021)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr fasziniert, wie wenig die Niederschläge der letzten Zeit den Trail beeindrucken, es ist ja quasi nirgends nass! Liegt das am gegebenen Untergrund oder habt ihr beim Anlegen die ultimativen, andernorts völlig unbekannten Drainage-Techniken verwendet? Wenn ich nur dran denke, was Wasser am Gehrenberg, am Woodpecker und im Schönbuch immer wieder anrichtet...


Danke 
sind wohl mehrere Faktoren.
1. Das Wasser versickert bei uns recht gut (im Gegensatz z.B. zum Schönbuch)
2. Wir haben inzwischen ein bisschen Erfahrung bzgl. Streckenentwässerung gesammelt
3. regelmäßige Pflege - jeden Montag Abend ist Streckenpflege angesagt, da werden unter anderem auch Drainagen und Entwässerungsrinnen frei geräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ein paar Streckenabschnitte bedürfen mal wieder einer grundsätzlichen Neugestaltung.
Wir laden Euch deshalb zu einem Streckenbautag mit anschließender Grillparty nach Sasbachwalden ein. Je mehr erscheinen desto mehr Projekte können wir angehen.
Meldet Euch gleich an damit wir Speis und Trank rechtzeitig planen können.

wo:     Spinnerhof Sasbachwalden
wann: Samstag den 07.08.2021 um 10:00 Uhr

NO DIG NO RIDE!


----------



## Flauschinator (2. August 2021)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ein paar Streckenabschnitte bedürfen mal wieder einer grundsätzlichen Neugestaltung.
> Wir laden Euch deshalb zu einem Streckenbautag mit anschließender Grillparty nach Sasbachwalden ein. Je mehr erscheinen desto mehr Projekte können wir angehen.
> Meldet Euch gleich an damit wir Speis und Trank rechtzeitig planen können.
> ...


Also laut meinem Kalender ist der 7.9. ein Dienstag. Oder ist der 7.8. gemeint?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. August 2021)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Also laut meinem Kalender ist der 7.9. ein Dienstag. Oder ist der 7.8. gemeint?


Du hast recht ... Samstag der 07.08. ... also diese Woche !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2021)

Da fahr ich in die andere Richtung, komm dann 14 Tage später mal testen, fährt das Shuttle vom Spinnerhof in der Woche zur Zeit?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. August 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Da fahr ich in die andere Richtung, komm dann 14 Tage später mal testen, fährt das Shuttle vom Spinnerhof in der Woche zur Zeit?


nein, es gibt noch keinen Shuttelbetrieb, auch nicht am Wochenende


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2021)

WTF? Dann fahr ich lieber sonst wo hin, Linienbuss ist bestimmt auch immer voll


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. August 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> WTF? Dann fahr ich lieber sonst wo hin, Linienbuss ist bestimmt auch immer voll


hochtreten geht auch


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2021)

Mach ich das ganze Jahr, zwei drei mal kann man sich auch mal Shuttle oder Lift erlauben


----------



## PaddyBike (4. August 2021)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ein paar Streckenabschnitte bedürfen mal wieder einer grundsätzlichen Neugestaltung.
> Wir laden Euch deshalb zu einem Streckenbautag mit anschließender Grillparty nach Sasbachwalden ein. Je mehr erscheinen desto mehr Projekte können wir angehen.
> Meldet Euch gleich an damit wir Speis und Trank rechtzeitig planen können.
> ...


Hallo,

können die Strecken dann am Samstag befahren werden und sind nur teilweise gesperrt oder
ist doch mehr nicht befahrbar ?

Grüße,


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. August 2021)

PaddyBike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> können die Strecken dann am Samstag befahren werden und sind nur teilweise gesperrt oder
> ist doch mehr nicht befahrbar ?
> ...


wir werden max. 80-100 m Strecke sperren, der Rest ist ganz normal offen. Wir haben schon eine Umleitung eingerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. August 2021)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ein paar Streckenabschnitte bedürfen mal wieder einer grundsätzlichen Neugestaltung.
> Wir laden Euch deshalb zu einem Streckenbautag mit anschließender Grillparty nach Sasbachwalden ein. Je mehr erscheinen desto mehr Projekte können wir angehen.
> Meldet Euch gleich an damit wir Speis und Trank rechtzeitig planen können.
> ...


eigentlich schade das sich keiner aufraffen kann zu helfen ...


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2021)

Ist überall das gleiche, es finden sich kaum Leute um zu bauen oder zu pflegen, bei uns sind es auch immer die gleichen, fahren geht aber immer, wenn du dann mal einen neuen Trail nicht gleich öffentlich machst, wirst du fast gesteinigt 😏 
Schlimm diese Gesellschaft, nur noch konsumieren


----------



## Route66 (6. August 2021)

Hi, 
schade, zu spät gelesen und leider morgen keine Zeit mehr   

wäre sonst gerne mal gekommen um da nach dem Bauen eine Runde zu fahren. Vielleicht klappts ja ein andermal. 
Sind noch Termine in nächster Zeit geplant?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. August 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schade, zu spät gelesen und leider morgen keine Zeit mehr
> 
> wäre sonst gerne mal gekommen um da nach dem Bauen eine Runde zu fahren. Vielleicht klappts ja ein andermal.
> Sind noch Termine in nächster Zeit geplant?


kurzfristig keine großen Termine, nur jede Woche Streckenpflege in der Urlaubszeit


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2021)

so, gestern hatte ich es endlich mal geschafft und bin in den SchwaWa gefahren. 
Sehr geil, was die Jungs dort auf die Füsse gestellt haben  

Nach dem ich mich anfangs auf dem Schwarzwaldtrail ausgepowert hatte (ca. 1100 hm selbst hochgetreten  ) bin ich gegen 18 Uhr noch hoch zum Pfad Zwo  . Dort war eine ganze Menge los, ein paar Jungs haben sich da die Sprünge beim Starthügel gegeben ..... Ich bin mal sachte vorbeigerollert und hab mir den kompletten Pfad angesehen. Im unteren Teil auf der Roten Line gibts auch noch mal jede Menge riesiger Jumps.
Fazit: ich muss unbedingt mehr üben und wieder kommen (und ein Ersatzhöschen mitnehmen  )


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2021)

Gibt's inzwischen wieder ein Shuttle oder ist der Linienbus unproblematisch mit 5-6 Leuten benutzbar?


----------



## cervo (17. Oktober 2021)

Hi, leider sieht es mit dem Shuttle vom Spinnerhof gerade schlecht aus. Der Seniorchef ist plötzlich verstorben und damit hat der Spinnerhof keinen Mitarbeiter mehr mit Taxischein.
Es bleibt daher nur der Linienbus bis zum 1.11..


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2021)

cervo schrieb:


> Es bleibt daher nur der Linienbus bis zum 1.11..


Ist das dann der Südwestbus Linie 400 jeweils um 36 nach ab Haltestelle Straubenhöfe?



			
				Bikesport Sasbachwalden schrieb:
			
		

> ÖNV: PANORAMABUS MIT BIKEANHÄNGER
> 
> Die Panoramalinie 7123  sowie die Naturerlebnislinie 7125 fahren am Wochenende und an Feiertagen mit Fahrradanhänger auf die Höhe.


Hat der den Anhänger bei jeder Fahrt dabei oder muss man den für einzelne Fahrten im Voraus bestellen?

Es wäre nett, wenn sich jemand mit Erfahrungen dazu mal hier äußern könnte.


----------



## kurt8791 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hi. Das müsste laut TGO die Linie 423 sein. Biketransport laut Aushang nur am Wochenende und nach Voranmeldung.
Ortenaulinie 423
Der 400er hat keine Radmitnahme.
Ortenaulinie 400

Alles ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2021)

Der fährt nur am WE, am besten ganz unten zusteigen, wenn der voll ist hat man Pech und muss halt strampeln.
Das mit dem Shuttlebus war schon cool, ich komm auch erst wieder wenn das geregelt ist


----------



## Wooly (17. Oktober 2021)

Hi Stefan ;-) ... im Prinzip ist alles gesagt, wie viele mitkommen ist halt abhängig davon wie viele Menschen telefonisch gebucht haben, aber das kann man beim Buchen herausfinden. Bei gutem Wetter sind meistens die beiden ersten Busse voll, dann eher leer. Ich hatte am Wochenende aber selten Probleme, tagsüber mit den Jungs drei Plätze zu bekommen. bei der Radlinie hängt der Hänger auf jeden Fall immer dran.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2021)

Danke an alle, für die Rückmeldungen!


----------



## wesone (18. Oktober 2021)

Die paar Höhenmeter kann man auch einfach selber hochtreten 😉.


----------



## IceIce (7. März 2022)

Ist eigentlich wieder offen nach der Winterpause?


----------



## Wooly (7. März 2022)

Schaeffler MTB-Arena Sasbachwalden - Informationen zu den MTB-Trails
					

Mountainbike Trails Schaeffler MTB-Arena - Eldorado für MTB Trail- und Enduro-Fans. Alle Infos zum Trailcenter und den MTB-Trails findet ihr hier




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceIce (7. März 2022)

Dank Dir, hatte ne andere Seite auf ders nicht so detailiert stand.

Wobei auf den WebCam am Gleitschirmplatz kein Schnee mehr zu sehen ist,.. 
Aber Pfad2 ist ja auch deutlich höher


----------



## Wooly (7. März 2022)

Tendenziell liegt nicht mehr viel Schnee, das stimmt, aber in den Senken oben hält er sich oft hartnäckig .. und einigermaßen trocken sollte es halt auch sein. Das Wetter spricht aber für eine frühe Eröffnung dieses Jahr ;-)


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. März 2022)

wir bringen die Strecke am Samstag (12.03.) in Schuss und hoffen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, das wir dann am Sonntag den 13.03. öffnen können.

aktelle Infos zum Streckenstatus gibt es immer und nur hier: https://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/#status


----------



## wesone (7. März 2022)

Um die B500 herum liegt schon noch einiges an Schnee und Eis, vor allem an schattigen Stellen im Wald. Ist ja aktuell auch nicht besonders Warm da oben. Am Samstag waren Schnee und Eis dort oben stellenweise noch sehr herausfordernd.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. März 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Um die B500 herum liegt schon noch einiges an Schnee und Eis, vor allem an schattigen Stellen im Wald. Ist ja aktuell auch nicht besonders Warm da oben. Am Samstag waren Schnee und Eis dort oben stellenweise noch sehr herausfordernd.


am Samstag war die Strecke ja noch gesperrt, das hast Du sicher respektiert und bist nicht gefahren ....


----------



## Kelevra2011 (13. März 2022)

Moin
Is der Pfad zwo denn schon befahrbar?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. März 2022)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Moin
> Is der Pfad zwo denn schon befahrbar?


Ja, heute war schon offen 😉


----------



## Dämon__ (13. März 2022)

Wird auch wieder geshuttelt?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (14. März 2022)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Wird auch wieder geshuttelt?


Shuttlebus gibt's meines Wissens und laut Website im moment nicht. 


MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Ja, heute war schon offen 😉


Cool, danke 👍


----------



## IceIce (14. März 2022)

_Alpiersbacher ist dann bestimmt auch offen?!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceIce (14. März 2022)

Erst schauen, dann fragen,,.. seh eben auf der verlinkten Seite paar Anworten eher, das alles offen ist. Gestern abend war noch rot.
Super!!


----------



## Tios (24. Mai 2022)

Dieses Jahr der erste Besuch am Pfad Zwo und dem Schwarzwaldtrail. Obwohl ich einmal im Jahr zu Besuch bin, war der erste Run wirklich holprig. Ordentlich ausgewaschen und die Wurzeln werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. 
Man muss die Lines kennen, dann macht es wieder Laune. Der zweite Run ging dann doch wie gewohnt flüssig runter. 
Dennoch ist die rote Line für mich mittlerweile kein Flowtrail mehr für Anfänger, wie es vor 10 Jahren mal war. 
Mit den Flowtrails in Hessen auf jeden Fall nicht vergleichbar, aber geil😀


----------



## Route66 (8. Juni 2022)

So, gestern auch endlich mal wieder dort gewesen   

Leider liess die Gesundheit etwas zu wünschen übrig   hab mich aber trotzdem nach der ersten Abfahrt des Schwarzwaldtrails noch mal hoch bis zur Hornisgrinde gequält.  
Der Wanderweg als Abfahrt erinnert aber stark an ein ausgewaschenes Bachbett. Das war runter mindestens so anstrengend wie auf der Straße rauf. 
Dann weiter über den Pfad Zwo mit der Verbindungsetappe über die Straße (der mittlere Teil ist aktuell wegen Holzfällung gesperrt) noch mal den Trail runter bis zum Spinnerhof. 
Hier gabs erst mal ein Kaffee und ein Stück Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte  dabei konnte ich zusehen, wie vom Elsass her ein Gewitter aufzog.
Nachdem ich dann noch mal ein Stück hochgefahren bin hat es angefangen zu regnen. Also wieder auf den Pfad eingebogen und das Stück wieder runter zum Auto am Parkplatz des Hotels. 
Ein paar Jungs aus Frankreich waren auch unterwegs, die haben dann ihre E-Bikes auch eingepackt. 
Auf der Autobahn richtung KA - PF hat es dann ordentlich geschüttet, da wurde das Bike gleich wieder abgespült  
Gerade daheim hat sich der Regen verzogen und ich bin noch auf eine Runde Schwimmen an den See  
Solche Tage könnte es öfters geben....


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> wie auf der Straße rauf


Wie bist Du hoch?


----------



## Route66 (8. Juni 2022)

na, Kette links und immer feste druff    



Hatte das Auto am Spinnerhof abgestellt und bin dann den markierten Uphill hoch pedaliert. Vom Einstieg des Schwarzwaldtrails bin ich dann weiter auf der Straße bis zum Pfad Zwo. Das ist nicht weit und der erste Teil der Straße ist fast eben, ab dem alten Hotel gehts dann noch a Weng hoch.
Zur Hornisgrinde bin ich dann auch weiter den Fahrweg hoch.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2022)

Shuttle gibt es doch seid Corona nicht mehr so viel ich gehört habe, oder?


----------



## IceIce (8. Juni 2022)

Hat nix mit Corona zu tun das es kein Shuttle mehr gibt


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> na, Kette links und immer feste druff


Schon klar und Respekt! Die Frage war so gemeint: welchen Fahrweg hoch zur Hornisgrinde? Bei der B500 quer rüber und dann steil rauf oder bis vorne zum TourihotspotmitSee über die B500 und dann dort hoch (so fährt der Bus?)


----------



## aufgehts (8. Juni 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Corona zu tun das es kein Shuttle mehr gibt


Sondern ???
Hast du Infos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (8. Juni 2022)

Der Shuttlefahrer (Senior vom Spinnerhof?) ist letztes Jahr leider verstorben, und war der einzige, der den Personenbeförderungsschein hatte!


----------



## Route66 (8. Juni 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Der Shuttlefahrer (Senior vom Spinnerhof?) ist letztes Jahr leider verstorben, und war der einzige, der den Personenbeförderungsschein hatte!



das ist so wohl korrekt  

IMHO war Shuttlebetrieb eh nur am Wochenende.  
Allerdings hab ich einen Sprinter (?) mit der Aufschrift "Bikesport Sasbachwalden" fahren sehen....


----------



## Route66 (8. Juni 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Schon klar und Respekt! Die Frage war so gemeint: welchen Fahrweg hoch zur Hornisgrinde? Bei der B500 quer rüber und dann steil rauf oder bis vorne zum TourihotspotmitSee über die B500 und dann dort hoch (so fährt der Bus?)



ja, ich bin quer über die B500, da kommt ein kurzes Stück Wanderpfad der dann auf die asphaltierte Straße mündet. Diese bin ich dann hoch gekurbelt zum SWR Funkturm um genau zu sein. 
Und kurz unterhalb des Funkturms bin ich dann in den Pfad eingestiegen.... 

Den Mummelsee hab ich mir gespart. Wäre bei dem Wetter aber auch mal was gewesen, wahrscheinlich nicht so viel los wie bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## pib (9. Juni 2022)

Nimmt der Linien Bus nicht auch biker mit?


----------



## DocB (9. Juni 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Nimmt der Linien Bus nicht auch biker mit?


Doch, https://www.dbregiobus-bawue.de/angebot/freizeitbusse/suedwestbus/panoramalinie_423


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Juni 2022)

Wir sind auch schon mitm Linienbus geshuttelt,fahren halt nicht soooo oft, aber erspart einem das pedalieren. Geht super easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juni 2022)

Mit dem Linienbus kannst du bei schönem Wetter auch Pech haben, weil voll, zumindest wenn du mit mehreren fährst.
Selber bin ich immer gerne dort hin wegen dem Shuttle, so ist mir das zu weit weg, da kann ich auch bei uns bleiben.


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich einen Sprinter (?) mit der Aufschrift "Bikesport Sasbachwalden"


Das ist der Verein, der Vereinsmitglieder shuttelt.

Der Linienbus nimmt Fahraeder mit, man muss aber wohl aufpassen mit der Gabel, die vermackt wohl im Haenger gern.


----------



## Tios (4. Juli 2022)

Die Sorgen hatten ich früher auch immer, mittlerweile nach paar Stürzen ist mir das Wurscht ob ein Kratzer mehr oder weniger, vor allem an der Gabel😄Es sei denn du meinst die Standrohre. Den Bus muss ich mal testen👌


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2022)

Tios schrieb:


> Die Sorgen hatten ich früher auch immer, mittlerweile nach paar Stürzen ist mir das Wurscht ob ein Kratzer mehr oder weniger, vor allem an der Gabel😄Es sei denn du meinst die Standrohre. Den Bus muss ich mal testen👌


Naja beim Sturz ist ok, aber absichtlich was kaputt machen muss ich nicht.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. August 2022)

Das Tourenteam des Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V. hat mal wieder keine Mühen gescheut und einige klasse Touren für Euch geplant !

EMTB-Tour "Alles Drin" mit Meinrad
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/emtb-alles-drin-mit-meinrad-tickets-401249928337

MTB-unplugt - Kurze Vormittagsrunde mit Pit
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mtb-unplugt-kurze-vormittagsrunde-mit-pit-tickets-396994750987

EMTB-Trailperle der Premium-Klasse mit Peter
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/emtb-t...premium-klasse-mit-peter-tickets-396992062947

MTB-Enduro - HolterDiePolter mit Torsten
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mtb-enduro-holterdiepolter-mit-torsten-tickets-396997037827

MTB-unplugt - Ausgiebige Nachmittagstour mit Alex
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mtb-unplugt-ausgiebige-nachmittagstour-mit-alex-tickets-401108465217


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. September 2022)

es gibt noch ein paar Plätze für den Tourentag am 10. September ....
anmelden 
dabei sein


----------



## Dämon__ (1. September 2022)

Leider nicht da an dem Termin 🙄 gibt es im Frühling das evtl. nochmal?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. September 2022)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Leider nicht da an dem Termin 🙄 gibt es im Frühling das evtl. nochmal?


so ähnlich mit anderen Touren sicher


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. September 2022)

Guten Morgen,
endlich regnet es mal !!! Jetzt können wir was an unserer Strecke machen 

Also findet am Samstag in Sasbachwalden ein großer Bautag von 9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr statt. Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt ... wenn Ihr Euch vorher anmeldet damit wir planen können.

*Samstag 17.09.2022 um 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Grashöhe*

Wer hilft mit? Alle Helfer werden am Sonntag mit dem Vereins-Shuttle kostenlos geshuttlet !!!

*No dig - no ride !!!*


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. September 2022)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> endlich regnet es mal !!! Jetzt können wir was an unserer Strecke machen
> 
> Also findet am Samstag in Sasbachwalden ein großer Bautag von 9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr statt. Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt ... wenn Ihr Euch vorher anmeldet damit wir planen können.
> ...


schade das so gar keine Resonanz kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (16. September 2022)

Bin verletzt...


----------



## nollak (16. September 2022)

Im Urlaub, sonst wär ich wohl vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. September 2022)

Auf jeden Fall ne coole Aktion, aber leider ist die Entfernung vom Bodensee doch etwas zu groß. Wenn ihr sowas im Frühjahr macht und rechtzeitig planen könnt wegen wetter so wäre ich schon dabei. Würde halt dann zwei tag min kommen 

vielleicht hier mal noch einstellen lassen und die Werbetrommel rühren 





						Veranstaltungen Archiv - Mountainbike-Events
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## pib (16. September 2022)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> schade das so gar keine Resonanz kommt



Vielleicht das falsche Medium hier!? Die meisten Gruppen organisieren sich vielleicht via Facebook oder WhatsApp!? Kein Plan.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. September 2022)

Wir haben über Insta, Facebook, Whatsapp und Spond geworben. Das hat auch einigermaßen funktioniert. Ich fand einfach nur schade das sich keiner von hier aus dem Forum gemeldet hat obwohl dem Thread so viele Leute folgen. 
Es gibt leider in Deutschland (noch) keine ausgeprägte Kultur dafür das man für die Trails die man fahren will auch was tun muss.

*no dig - no ride !!!*


----------



## Flauschinator (20. September 2022)

Tatsächlich zu spät gelesen, weil in letzter Zeit hier nicht sonderlich aktiv gewesen. 
Mit mehr Vorlauf komm ich gerne mal rum. Muss das halt entsprechend einplanen, weil ich mittlerweile nur noch sporadisch in der Gegend bin.


----------



## Homer4 (20. September 2022)

Hallöchen,
ich bin die Woche zu Besuch bei euch. Vor zwei Jahren endete der Shuttle vom Spinnerhof ganz oben an der Jumpline.
Wenn ich jetzt vom Spinnerhof hoch kurbel und am Ende wie ausgeschildert in den Wald abbiege, lasse ich einiges aus.
Was mache ich falsch, im Wald komme ich nicht höher als bis zu dem Einstieg mit der Sitzgelegenheit und dem großen Schild/Übersichtsplan?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (21. September 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich bin die Woche zu Besuch bei euch. Vor zwei Jahren endete der Shuttle vom Spinnerhof ganz oben an der Jumpline.
> Wenn ich jetzt vom Spinnerhof hoch kurbel und am Ende wie ausgeschildert in den Wald abbiege, lasse ich einiges aus.
> Was mache ich falsch, im Wald komme ich nicht höher als bis zu dem Einstieg mit der Sitzgelegenheit und dem großen Schild/Übersichtsplan?


Geradeaus weiter und quasi an der Straße lang, geht auch durch den Wald unterhalb der Straße. Dann kommst unterhalb von Pfad zwo raus und ab da is es easy zu finden.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (21. September 2022)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Wir haben über Insta, Facebook, Whatsapp und Spond geworben. Das hat auch einigermaßen funktioniert. Ich fand einfach nur schade das sich keiner von hier aus dem Forum gemeldet hat obwohl dem Thread so viele Leute folgen.
> Es gibt leider in Deutschland (noch) keine ausgeprägte Kultur dafür das man für die Trails die man fahren will auch was tun muss.
> 
> *no dig - no ride !!!*


Bin leider grade in Thailand sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. September 2022)

Die neue Jumpline oben kannte ich noch gar nicht. Hat Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich flachere und weitere Sprünge mehr mag. Aber bisserl rein treten und man kommt überall rein.
Ansonsten echt super Strecke mit Abwechslung und toller Aussicht. Vom Spinnerhof hoch treten und dann runter war perfekt für'n Feierabend.

Grüße und bis irgendwann


----------



## Badenser (2. Oktober 2022)

Hi Leute,

wir überlegen  spontan zu viert morgen euren tollen Trail zu besuchen.
Zwei Auffahrten bekommen wir hin,hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Linienbus?
Gibt es ne Haltestelle am Pfad 2 oder lohnt es von ganz oben zu starten? Ist halt Feiertag....
Kann man beim Fahrer bezahlen?
Dankeschön


----------

